# Italia diventa zona rossa. L'annuncio di Conte.



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da Rete 4, a breve Giuseppe Conte parlerà alla nazione e molto probabilmente annuncerà che tutta l'Italia diventerà zona rossa per contrastare l'epidemia da coronavirus.

*Ufficiale: Italia tutta zona protetta. Da evitare gli spostamenti a meno che non siano motivate da specifiche circostanze. Divieto di assembramento in locali aperti al pubblico.*


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Rete 4, a breve Giuseppe Conte parlerà alla nazione e molto probabilmente annuncerà che tutta l'Italia diventerà zona rossa per contrastare l'epidemia da coronavirus.


.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Rete 4, a breve Giuseppe Conte parlerà alla nazione e molto probabilmente annuncerà che tutta l'Italia diventerà zona rossa per contrastare l'epidemia da coronavirus.



Non serve a niente se non mette in campo l'esercito e non ferma tutte le attivitài inutili


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

Dove trasmetteranno la conferenza?


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non serve a niente se non mette in campo l'esercito e non ferma tutte le attivitài inutili



Rispetto il tuo pensiero ma per favore, te lo dico col cuore in mano, non parlare MAI più di attività inutili


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Rete 4, a breve Giuseppe Conte parlerà alla nazione e molto probabilmente annuncerà che tutta l'Italia diventerà zona rossa per contrastare l'epidemia da coronavirus.



Spero sia vero, meglio tardi che mai , andava fatto oltre 2/3 settimane fa .
Mi auguro il tutto venga accompagnato da *norme rigide* , fatte rispettare senza messe misure dagli organi competenti .


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non serve a niente se non mette in campo l'esercito e non ferma tutte le attivitài inutili



Penso che non esistano attività "inutili" ci sono attività primarie e attività secondarie. Le prime non possono essere sospese, le seconde invece in casi di emergenza come questi devono essere sospese per evitare il peggioramento. Ma per entrambi ci sono persone che lavorano e che in caso di sospensione entrano in un tritacarne psicologico ed economico. Tutti i settori portano PIL alla nazione, che sia gli alimentari, i farmaceutici o il turismo o lo stesso sport. Alcuni in casi d'emergenza come queste vengono "sospese" creando gravi problemi a chi ci lavora che potrebbe trovarsi a spasso, altri invece non possono essere sospesi perché primari.

Sicuramente non volevi usare il termine "inutili" nel senso lato, però ho compreso ciò che volevi dire e in questa situazione hai ragione.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Rete 4, a breve Giuseppe Conte parlerà alla nazione e molto probabilmente annuncerà che tutta l'Italia diventerà zona rossa per contrastare l'epidemia da coronavirus.



si continua a brancolare nel buio e questo manda nel panico la gente.
se il comandante non ha il controllo ognuno fa quel che gli pare.
se si è dato il termine del 3 aprile perchè adesso si corre ai ripari oltre tre settimane prima ?
che cosa non torna nei conti del governo ?

tra il 4 e il 9 marzo verranno presi tre provvedimenti urgenti del governo


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dove trasmetteranno la conferenza?



La7, tra poco.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> si continua a brancolare nel buio e questo manda nel panico la gente.
> se il comandante non ha il controllo ognuno fa quel che gli pare.
> se si è dato il termine del 3 aprile perchè adesso si corre ai ripari oltre tre settimane prima ?
> che cosa non torna nei conti del governo ?



Cosa puoi aspettarti da un avvocatuccio da Forum, da un bruscolinaro e dai penosi compagni di merende? Questi incapaci non sanno che pesci prendere.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa puoi aspettarti da un avvocatuccio da Forum, da un bruscolinaro e dai penosi compagni di merende? Questi incapaci non sanno che pesci prendere.



stavolta l'appoggia pure l'opposizione a quanto pare


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che non esistano attività "inutili" ci sono attività primarie e attività secondarie. Le prime non possono essere sospese, le seconde invece in casi di emergenza come questi devono essere sospese per evitare il peggioramento. *Ma per entrambi ci sono persone che lavorano e che in caso di sospensione entrano in un tritacarne psicologico ed economico*. Tutti i settori portano PIL alla nazione, che sia gli alimentari, i farmaceutici o il turismo o lo stesso sport. Alcuni in casi d'emergenza come queste vengono "sospese" creando gravi problemi a chi ci lavora che potrebbe trovarsi a spasso, altri invece non possono essere sospesi perché primari.
> 
> Sicuramente non volevi usare il termine "inutili" nel senso lato, però ho compreso ciò che volevi dire e in questa situazione hai ragione.



Esatto, mi fa malissimo sentire ste cose visto ciò che sto passando. Capisco ciò che vuole dire, e in parte posso anche condividere, ma sto vedendo 15 anni di vita buttati nel cesso e sentire che sono "inutili" mi ammazza emotivamente


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

adesso Mentana dice che il modello sia Wuhan con soli 36 nuovi contagi.

come si fa a fidarsi dei dati di una dittatura ???
come fidarsi dei dati di Chernobyl dell'URSS


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Rete 4, a breve Giuseppe Conte parlerà alla nazione e molto probabilmente annuncerà che tutta l'Italia diventerà zona rossa per contrastare l'epidemia da coronavirus.



Si doveva fare anche prima.

I centro commerciali vanno chiusi non solo sabato e domenica.

Mascherina obbligatoria per tutti ( fondamentale) da fare assolutamente, e quella che ci aiuta di più.

La spesa si fa solo con mascherine.
Gli anziani si fanno portare la spesa a casa .

Mettere camion sanitari dove ognuno puo andarsi a fare il tampone.

Ma le mascherine sono FONDAMENTALE.


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Marzo 2020)

devono chiudere tutto, che vada a quel paese l'economia


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Esatto, mi fa malissimo sentire ste cose visto ciò che sto passando. Capisco ciò che vuole dire, e in parte posso anche condividere, ma sto vedendo 15 anni di vita buttati nel cesso e sentire che sono "inutili" mi ammazza emotivamente



Ci mancherebbe, scusami per l'espressione. Però un negozio di scarpe, per esempio, ad oggi nella mia zona non ha ragion d'essere visto che puoi uscire solo per beni di prima necessita. Il lavoro è sacro, ma il virus ci ammazza


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si doveva fare anche prima.
> 
> I centro commerciali vanno chiusi non solo sabato e domenica.
> 
> ...


per me fondamentalissimo sarebbe il tampone a tappeto in tutta la lombardia...ma non lo faranno mai, sia mai rovinare le statistiche


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe, scusami per l'espressione. Però un negozio di scarpe, per esempio, ad oggi nella mia zona non ha ragion d'essere visto che puoi uscire solo per beni di prima necessita. Il lavoro è sacro, ma il virus ci ammazza



Tranquillo, ho capito in seguito il discorso che volevi fare, sono solo molto frustrato e poco lucido, scusami per la puntualizzazione è che mi son sentito malissimo a leggere, ci ho ragionato su solo in seguito.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2020)

In corso edizione straordinaria del TG1


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Clamoroso Rai 1. TG1 manda l'edizione straordinaria per l'annuncio di Conte e, probabilmente, sarà rinviata la puntata inedita del Commissario Montalbano. Il tutto, poco dopo la fine di Soliti Ignoti in cui il conduttore Amadeus aveva confermato la messa in onda della fiction con protagonista Luca Zingaretti e tratta dai romanzi di Andrea Camilleri.*


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> per me fondamentalissimo sarebbe il tampone a tappeto in tutta la lombardia...ma non lo faranno mai, sia mai rovinare le statistiche



Giusto ma le mascherine sono la prima difesa quella fondamentale.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Di Maio ha appena confermato.


prima fanno scappare migliaia di persone e poi si accorgono della mancanza di responsabilità,da che pulpito


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Annuncio di Conte!
*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Spero sia vero, meglio tardi che mai , andava fatto oltre 2/3 settimane fa .
> Mi auguro il tutto venga accompagnato da *norme rigide* , fatte rispettare senza messe misure dagli organi competenti .



Non so, oggi c era in giro un sacco di gente per lavoro.
Bisogna bloccare tutto davvero, o il contagio non si arresterà


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, oggi c era in giro un sacco di gente per lavoro.
> Bisogna bloccare tutto davvero, o il contagio non si arresterà


 assolutamente... Altrimenti non se ne viene più fuori.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Conte: "Non c'è più tempo, la crescita dei contagi è importante, così come le persone in terapia intensiva e quelle decedute. Dobbiamo rinunciare a tutto e lo dobbiamo fare subito. Ci riusciremo, se tutti collaboreremo. Ci sarà, in accordo con le altre forze politiche, il restringimento delle misure contro la diffusione del Coronavirus. Il provvedimento può essere sintetizzato come "resto a casa" e non ci saranno più zone 1 e simili, tutti gli spostamenti saranno da evitare, a patto che non vengano motivati.".*


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

*Ufficiale: Italia tutta zona protetta. Da evitare gli spostamenti a meno che non siano motivate da specifiche circostanze. Divieto di assembramento in locali aperti al pubblico.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Conferenza in diretta su Rai 1 (Montalbano forse rinviato), Rete 4 e La7.*


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Italia tutta zona protetta. Da evitare gli spostamenti a meno che non siano motivate da specifiche circostanze. Divieto di assembramento in locali aperti al pubblico.*



Siamo a DEFCON 1.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Conte: "Non c'è motivo per proseguire le manifestazioni sportive. Che tutti i tifosi ne prendano atto. Vietate anche le palestre.".*


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non c'è più tempo, la crescita dei contagi è importante, così come le persone in terapia intensiva e quelle decedute. Dobbiamo rinunciare a tutto e lo dobbiamo fare subito. Ci riusciremo, se tutti collaboreremo. Ci sarà, in accordo con le altre forze politiche, il restringimento delle misure contro la diffusione del Coronavirus. Il provvedimento può essere sintetizzato come "resto a casa" e non ci saranno più zone 1 e simili, tutti gli spostamenti saranno da evitare, a patto che non vengano motivati.".*



Perfetto, pretendo il blocco di tasse e mutui


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non c'è motivo per proseguire le manifestazioni sportive. Che tutti i tifosi ne prendano atto. Vietate anche le palestre.".*


.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conferenza in diretta su Rai 1 (Montalbano forse rinviato), Rete 4 e La7.*


.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

si può uscire per :

-lavoro

-necessità

-salute


non serve spiegare come sia facile ingannare,non possono certo verificare autocertificazione di ognuno


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Tre settimane trincerati in casa, attivi solo servizi essenziali, esercito per le strade con mitra spianati, e poi vediamo se lo sconfiggi, il virus.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

So che può essere una scemenza, ma cancellassero tutti i programmi di intrattenimento, tutti. Specie quelli di ballo tipo Ballando e Amici (dove i ballerini mi pare continuano a farsi contatto fisico tra di loro, nonostante le misure). Anche queste sono persone che possono prendere virus e contagiare gli altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> si può uscire per :
> 
> -lavoro
> 
> ...



Li aggiri solo se trovi lo sbirro complice che ti fa l'occhiolino.. Perché x esempio devi dimostrare che stai andando a lavoro.. Quindi almeno avere una busta paga dietro.. I motivi di salute pure vanno giustificati.. Ma poi ndo ***** vai che da domani è tutto chiuso?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Nonostante l'edizione straordinaria del TG1, la guida tv Rai prevede ancora Montalbano, stavolta, alle 21:55.*


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Penso che verrà nominato Bertolaso Supercommissario.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nonostante l'edizione straordinaria del TG1, la guida tv Rai prevede ancora Montalbano, stavolta, alle 21:55.*


Ma il senso?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

*Montalbano in onda alle 22:00. Nonostante il TG1.*


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Li aggiri solo se trovi lo sbirro complice che ti fa l'occhiolino.. Perché x esempio devi dimostrare che stai andando a lavoro.. Quindi almeno avere una busta paga dietro.. I motivi di salute pure vanno giustificati.. Ma poi ndo ***** vai che da domani è tutto chiuso?



dici che vai a lavoro e non ci vai,non è difficile specie se sei il titolare.
vai a casa di altre persone e si creano contagi.

tutto chiuso dopo le 18 se ho capito bene,come nelle zone rosse oggi.
non è tutto chiuso dall'alba alla notte.
correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che verrà nominato Bertolaso Supercommissario.


Che trash. Il tutto nell'occasione peggiore di sempre per il nostro paese dalla seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conferenza in diretta su Rai 1 (Montalbano forse rinviato), Rete 4 e La7.*



Anche Tg2 e Tg5 hanno seguito in diretta


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?



che importa,tanto tra qualche giorno arriverà il quarto provvedimento in una settimana.
gliel'hanno chiesto,ma ha girato attorno e poi viene fuori sempre questo 3 aprile scolpito nella roccia.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?



Spero sia di durata almeno pari al periodo di incubazione del virus, altrimenti non ha senso.

Comunque decisione gravissima, ancorché opportuna.

L'impressione è che alla alte sfere conoscono qualcosa che non vogliono o non possono dirci.

Dallo scherzo dell'influenza e l'aspirina siamo passati in qualche giorno a scenari da guerra termonucleare.


----------



## Milanforever63 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?



se ho capito bene dura quanto quello previsto per Lombardia e altre province domenica scorsa


----------



## smallball (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?



3 aprile


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?



3 aprile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito quanto dura questo provvedimento? O è a tempo illimitato?



Ha detto scuole fino al 4 Aprile, non so se intendeva tutto


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Marzo 2020)

Altre misure inutili, devono chiudere tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'impressione è che alla alte sfere conoscono qualcosa che non vogliono o non possono dirci.
> 
> Dallo scherzo dell'influenza e l'aspirina siamo passati in qualche giorno a scenari da guerra termonucleare.



Io ieri non volevo spaventare troppo e mi sono limitato, ma quello che mi hanno riferito i medici sulle radiografie della zia di mia madre e di altri soggetti sani sono scenari da film horror. Sono i medici stessi ad avere paura.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> 3 aprile.





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha detto scuole fino al 4 Aprile, non so se intendeva tutto



Si, anche io ho capito solo scuole e università.

Sto Pierino annuncia provvedimenti continui, ma è sempre poco chiaro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

So che dell'economia non frega nulla a molti ma che si fa per lavoratori e gestori ? Paghiamo e stiamo muti o ci danno una mano? così per sapere se siamo di troppo o meno...


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Marzo 2020)

ma che cosa sta per succedere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Rai 1. TG1 manda l'edizione straordinaria per l'annuncio di Conte e, probabilmente, sarà rinviata la puntata inedita del Commissario Montalbano. Il tutto, poco dopo la fine di Soliti Ignoti in cui il conduttore Amadeus aveva confermato la messa in onda della fiction con protagonista Luca Zingaretti e tratta dai romanzi di Andrea Camilleri.*



Ma chissenefrega onestamente .


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Altre misure inutili, devono chiudere tutto



Anche bloccare RDC, mantenimento immigrati, mutui e tasse, se non lavoriamo mica possiamo mantenere tutti eh...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

sono proprio curioso di vedere domani mattina,punto un caffè sulla mancanza di controlli.
un conto è vigilare ai confini di una città,ma qui stiamo parlando di controllare migliaia di persone quando va bene che escono contemporaneamente e solo sui mezzi pubblici stanno vicino.
non hanno il personale per farlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dici che vai a lavoro e non ci vai,non è difficile specie se sei il titolare.
> vai a casa di altre persone e si creano contagi.
> 
> tutto chiuso dopo le 18 se ho capito bene,come nelle zone rosse oggi.
> ...



L'invito è stare in casa.. Cosa c'è di poco chiaro in queste tre parole? Le uscite al bar con gli amici sono vietate visto che sono vietati anche gli assembramenti all'aperto


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ieri non volevo spaventare troppo e mi sono limitato, ma quello che mi hanno riferito i medici sulle radiografie della zia di mia madre e di altri soggetti sani sono scenari da film horror. Sono i medici stessi ad avere paura.



Ho compreso benissimo il tuo messaggio, sei stato molto chiaro.

PS
Mi spiace per tua zia, se non vado errato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'invito è stare in casa.. Cosa c'è di poco chiaro in queste tre parole? Le uscite al bar con gli amici sono vietate visto che sono vietati anche gli assembramenti all'aperto



Finchè i bar sono aperti però...


----------



## First93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono proprio curioso di vedere domani mattina,punto un caffè sulla mancanza di controlli.
> un conto è vigilare ai confini di una città,ma qui stiamo parlando di controllare migliaia di persone quando va bene che escono contemporaneamente e solo sui mezzi pubblici stanno vicino.
> non hanno il personale per farlo.



Va bene tutto, però non si può sempre chiedere controlli e controlli, un bel momento le cose buone devono partire anche dai cittadini.

A mio parere, chi non si adegua e falsifica non solo è un criminale, ma è anche un pirla.


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche bloccare RDC, mantenimento immigrati, mutui e tasse, se non lavoriamo mica possiamo mantenere tutti eh...



Io sono disposto a rinunciare allo stipendio, in cambio ci tolgono le bollette.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'invito è stare in casa.. Cosa c'è di poco chiaro in queste tre parole? Le uscite al bar con gli amici sono vietate visto che sono vietati anche gli assembramenti all'aperto



io sapevo che si potesse prendere qualcosa al bar,pur di non sostare al bancone e stare a un metro di distanza.
dopo le 18 coprifuoco


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono proprio curioso di vedere domani mattina,punto un caffè sulla mancanza di controlli.
> un conto è vigilare ai confini di una città,ma qui stiamo parlando di controllare migliaia di persone quando va bene che escono contemporaneamente e solo sui mezzi pubblici stanno vicino.
> non hanno il personale per farlo.



Questo è vero..co ste misure esigo camionette e volanti che girano tutto il giorno..


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, anche io ho capito solo scuole e università.
> 
> Sto Pierino annuncia provvedimenti continui, ma è sempre poco chiaro.



Guarda, è molto semplice: non sono chiari perché le possibilità di riuscita sono basse.
Si sta facendo di tutto per non fermare l' economia.

Qualche effetto positivo lo sortirà sicuramente, ma non vedo davvero come si possa risolvere la cosa con 20 milioni di persone che girano per lavoro.


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Marzo 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, però non si può sempre chiedere controlli e controlli, un bel momento le cose buone devono partire anche dai cittadini.
> 
> A mio parere, chi non si adegua e falsifica non solo è un criminale, ma è anche un pirla.



Il problema è che quello che falsifica non verrà mai preso


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io sapevo che si potesse prendere qualcosa al bar,pur di non sostare al bancone e stare a un metro di distanza.



Si può.. Ma è sconsigliato.. Come detto da tutti, è il momento che ognuno faccia un atto di civiltà mettendo il paese davanti alle proprie esigenze


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io sono disposto a rinunciare allo stipendio, in cambio ci tolgono le bollette.



Così avrebbe senso, ma non ci spero troppo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, pretendo il blocco di tasse e mutui



Seee, fa te che in rete si sta già ipotizzando una virus tax, una sorta di prelievo forzoso sui conti corrente per far fronte all'emergenza...

Mi aspetto anche nuove accise in futuro per coprire i costi dell'emergenza


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> io sapevo che si potesse prendere qualcosa al bar,pur di non sostare al bancone e stare a un metro di distanza.
> dopo le 18 coprifuoco



Dovrebbe essere ancora così, un cafferino seduto e via. I bar non sono chiusi ma saranno chiusi alle 18. Se ho capito sono chiuse le palestre e tutte le attività da "movida" (discoteche, nightclub, discopub ecc ecc ecc) Alle 18 praticamente non trovi nulla di aperto in tutta Italia.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, però non si può sempre chiedere controlli e controlli, un bel momento le cose buone devono partire anche dai cittadini.
> 
> A mio parere, chi non si adegua e falsifica non solo è un criminale, ma è anche un pirla.



scusa ma hai letto cosa è successo delle partenze da nord a sud di migliaia di persone ?
alcuni si sono autodichiarati e gli altri ?

se stiamo arrivati a questo punto è perchè non hanno avuto responsabilità laddove tutto è iniziato.
ora altrove dove i casi sono molto pochi girano pure le balle a sacrificare la libertà personale,oltre che danneggiare l'economia locale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Marzo 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, però non si può sempre chiedere controlli e controlli, un bel momento le cose buone devono partire anche dai cittadini.
> 
> A mio parere, chi non si adegua e falsifica non solo è un criminale, ma è anche un pirla.



Il popolo italiano è malato proprio nella mente: cattive intenzioni e maleducazione. Invidio i giapponesi, che mettono il senso civico e il rispetto del prossimo davanti a tutto. Infatti con più del doppio di abitanti, hanno pochissimi contagi e sono a due passi dalle zone più colpite, assurdo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Seee, fa te che in rete si sta già ipotizzando una virus tax, una sorta di prelievo forzoso sui conti corrente per far fronte all'emergenza...
> 
> Mi aspetto anche nuove accise in futuro per coprire i costi dell'emergenza



Ah guarda, io ho chiuso da oggi intanto fino al 3 aprile, dopo 15 gg di crisi ho giusto i soldi per gli stipendi, pagati quelli vado in rosso, se vogliono prelevare i debiti facciano pure


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

*Macron, dopo aver rilasciato una dichiarazione in cui invita i partner europei ad azioni urgenti per coordinare le misure sanitarie, si fa immortalare in un teatro assiepato assieme alla moglie.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ieri non volevo spaventare troppo e mi sono limitato, ma quello che mi hanno riferito i medici sulle radiografie della zia di mia madre e di altri soggetti sani sono scenari da film horror. Sono i medici stessi ad avere paura.




Il famoso virus preso mangiando un pipistrello... Chissà che minchia è sta roba


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, è molto semplice: non sono chiari perché le possibilità di riuscita sono basse.
> Si sta facendo di tutto per non fermare l' economia.
> 
> Qualche effetto positivo lo sortirà sicuramente, ma non vedo davvero come si possa risolvere la cosa con 20 milioni di persone che girano per lavoro.



Ragazzi però parliamoci chiaro, siamo in guerra? Vanno messe in preventivo vittime.. Se il paese va in default vedrete cosa vuol dire avere i vostri risparmi sequestrati dalla sera alla mattina.. Trovarsi in fila x avere la spesa.. Domani dopo sto annuncio la borsa crollerà ancora di più soprattutto visto che pure in Europa sta dilagando il contagio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2020)

prima la vita delle persone. Ma ci aspetta anche una recessione senza precedenti, robe che quella del 2009 era una barzelletta a confronto. Mi aspetto un Pil a -5/6% almeno (ma forse molto peggio). Siamo messi malissimissimo.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il famoso virus preso mangiando un pipistrello... Chissà che minchia è sta roba



Non abbiamo una minima idea quello che sta succedendo


----------



## First93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> scusa ma hai letto cosa è successo delle partenze da nord a sud di migliaia di persone ?
> alcuni si sono autodichiarati e gli altri ?
> 
> se stiamo arrivati a questo punto è perchè non hanno avuto responsabilità laddove tutto è iniziato.
> ora altrove dove i casi sono molto pochi girano pure le balle a sacrificare la libertà personale,oltre che danneggiare l'economia locale.





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il popolo italiano è malato proprio nella mente: cattive intenzioni e maleducazione. Invidio i giapponesi, che mettono il senso civico e il rispetto del prossimo davanti a tutto. Infatti con più del doppio di abitanti, hanno pochissimi contagi e sono a due passi dalle zone più colpite, assurdo.



Lo hanno chiesto tutti, dai medici ai politici, se la gente capisce bene, se non ci arrivano lo capiranno quando ci saranno centinaia di migliaia di morti.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però parliamoci chiaro, siamo in guerra? Vanno messe in preventivo vittime.. Se il paese va in default vedrete cosa vuol dire avere i vostri risparmi sequestrati dalla sera alla mattina.. Trovarsi in fila x avere la spesa.. Domani dopo sto annuncio la borsa crollerà ancora di più soprattutto visto che pure in Europa sta dilagando il contagio



In Cina l hanno fatto senza tanti fronzoli.


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2020)

Da oggi bisogna avere paura, tra lo smatto degli ignoranti e dai furboni che non rispetteranno le regole.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però parliamoci chiaro, siamo in guerra? Vanno messe in preventivo vittime.. Se il paese va in default vedrete cosa vuol dire avere i vostri risparmi sequestrati dalla sera alla mattina.. Trovarsi in fila x avere la spesa.. Domani dopo sto annuncio la borsa crollerà ancora di più soprattutto visto che pure in Europa sta dilagando il contagio



E' la fine



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> prima la vita delle persone. Ma ci aspetta anche una recessione senza precedenti, robe che quella del 2009 era una barzelletta a confronto. Mi aspetto un Pil a -5/6% almeno (ma forse molto peggio). Siamo messi malissimissimo.



Magari certe cifre, io mi aspetto MINIMO un -20, e disoccupazione vicina al 70-75%


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Marzo 2020)

Poi sento dire "vi consigliamo di mettervi in ferie o permessi" perchè non vanno loro a spiegarlo alle ditte?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Cina l hanno fatto senza tanti fronzoli.



In Cina hanno chiuso una regione, 60 milioni di persone su 1.2 miliardi.. La loro economia cresce annualmente del 6-7%...inoltre sono una dittatura e vivono come schiavi.. 
Noi abbiamo chiuso tutta la nazione con l'economia che viaggia in media al +0,1%..
La cogliete la differenza?


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me o fanno limitazioni provinciali dei treni e autobus, o sarà impossibile contenere davvero i movimenti


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno chiuso una regione, 60 milioni di persone su 1.2 miliardi.. La loro economia cresce annualmente del 6-7%...inoltre sono una dittatura e vivono come schiavi..
> Noi abbiamo chiuso tutta la nazione con l'economia che viaggia in media al +0,1%..
> La cogliete la differenza?



Nulla su sto argomento non ci capiamo, spero questa malattia non colga nessuno dei tuoi affetti (dico col cuore, non sono ironico)


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però parliamoci chiaro, siamo in guerra? Vanno messe in preventivo vittime.. Se il paese va in default vedrete cosa vuol dire avere i vostri risparmi sequestrati dalla sera alla mattina.. Trovarsi in fila x avere la spesa.. Domani dopo sto annuncio la borsa crollerà ancora di più soprattutto visto che pure in Europa sta dilagando il contagio





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno chiuso una regione, 60 milioni di persone su 1.2 miliardi.. La loro economia cresce annualmente del 6-7%...inoltre sono una dittatura e vivono come schiavi..
> Noi abbiamo chiuso tutta la nazione con l'economia che viaggia in media al +0,1%..
> La cogliete la differenza?



no, non la coglie


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Cina hanno chiuso una regione, 60 milioni di persone su 1.2 miliardi.. La loro economia cresce annualmente del 6-7%...inoltre sono una dittatura e vivono come schiavi..
> Noi abbiamo chiuso tutta la nazione con l'economia che viaggia in media al +0,1%..
> La cogliete la differenza?



Quando tutto questo finirà, perché il vaccino e la cura verranno trovate, la parte più difficile sarà proprio riprendere l'economia che sarà sul lastrico. Turismo, piccole e medie imprese, tutto andrà a rotoli se il Governo non gestirà bene la situazione e non aiuterà le attività commerciali/industriali/turistiche.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla su sto argomento non ci capiamo, spero questa malattia non colga nessuno dei tuoi affetti (dico col cuore, non sono ironico)



Io auguro lo stesso a te, e dico davvero, ma se ti ritrovi senza lavoro vediamo cosa ne pensi


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non serve a niente se non mette in campo l'esercito e non ferma tutte le attivitài inutili



L'esercito è già in campo, Milano è città blindata.
Oggi era tutto chiuso o quasi dopo le 18, i risultati si vedranno purtroppo non prima di una settimana come detto da persone più esperte.
Unica cosa che mi chiedo è perchè siano ancora aperti i supermercatini asiatici 24 ore che in realtà sono un ricettacolo di ubriaconi che poi andrebbero ad intasare gli ospedali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'esercito è già in campo, Milano è città blindata.
> Oggi era tutto chiuso o quasi dopo le 18, i risultati si vedranno purtroppo non prima di una settimana come detto da persone più esperte.
> Unica cosa che mi chiedo è perchè siano ancora aperti i supermercatini asiatici 24 ore che in realtà sono un ricettacolo di ubriaconi che poi andrebbero ad intasare gli ospedali.



Quelli non sono italiani, vanno preservati. Se chiudiamo noi invece non è un problema


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io auguro lo stesso a te, e dico davvero, ma se ti ritrovi senza lavoro vediamo cosa ne pensi



Ho un ottimo lavoro in una piccola azienda che opera nel comparto industriale che praticamente co-dirigo , e sarebbe la prima a saltare.

Mi sento comunque di correre il rischio


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

dopo queste settimane di martellamento no stop coronavirus vedremo se esiste l'europeismo realmente.
se i gerarchi europei sono furbi daranno così tanti soldi a fondo perduto all'Italia che neanche il piano Marshall,altrimenti sarà la fine del continente politico.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho un ottimo lavoro in una piccola azienda che opera nel comparto industriale che praticamente co-dirigo , e sarebbe la prima a saltare.
> 
> Mi sento di correre il rischio



C'è chi salta prima di voi, credimi. Ad ogni modo l'augurio sulla salute è sincero, io la vedo in modo diverso, per me, non per i miei cari, punti di vista.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo queste settimane di martellamento no stop coronavirus vedremo se esiste l'europeismo realmente.
> se i gerarchi europei sono furbi daranno così tanti soldi a fondo perduto all'Italia che neanche il piano Marshall,altrimenti sarà la fine del continente politico.



Non vedevano l'ora di banchettare sul nostro cadavere, entro giugno lo faranno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando tutto questo finirà, perché il vaccino e la cura verranno trovate, la parte più difficile sarà proprio riprendere l'economia che sarà sul lastrico. Turismo, piccole e medie imprese, tutto andrà a rotoli se il Governo non gestirà bene la situazione e non aiuterà le attività commerciali/industriali/turistiche.



Credi che troveranno un vaccino?? Ne dubito...


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non vedevano l'ora di banchettare sul nostro cadavere, entro giugno lo faranno



O ci date i soldi o una volta finito il coronavirus usciamo dall'Europa e dall'€.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> O ci date i soldi o una volta finito il coronavirus *usciamo dall'Europa e dall'€*.



Tutto qua


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla su sto argomento non ci capiamo, spero questa malattia non colga nessuno dei tuoi affetti (dico col cuore, non sono ironico)



Io spero l'Italia non vada in default e di ritrovarmi che anche una banale tac o un ricovero diventerà un lusso x pochi invece..


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> O ci date i soldi o una volta finito il coronavirus usciamo dall'Europa e dall'€.



Con sto governo è impensabile, piuttosto vendono tutto


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non vedevano l'ora di banchettare sul nostro cadavere, entro giugno lo faranno



l'Italia ogni anno dà più di quanto riceve,inizino a contare gli arretrati.
la Germania post riunificazione è stata aiutata molto anche con i nostri soldi,se lo ricordi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io spero l'Italia non vada in default e di ritrovarmi che anche una banale tac o un ricovero diventerà un lusso x pochi invece..



Tipo USA


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Sì, vi piacerebbe uscire dall'€, eh?

Vedrai quando cominciano ad importi sanzioni, dazi ed embarghi (con l'aiuto dei cuginetti ammerigani e altri) come diventa tutto un po' più complicato ...

E poi siamo talmente stupidi che andremo ancora dietro al partito, sicuro 100%.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Marzo 2020)

Quando sarà finita questa tragedia l'economia si rimetterà in moto come nel dopoguerra, la zia America ci comprerà sommergendoci di denaro...

Lo spero con tutto il cuore


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Italia ogni anno dà più di quanto riceve,inizino a contare gli arretrati.
> la Germania post riunificazione è stata aiutata molto anche con i nostri soldi,se lo ricordi.



Ma certo, è vero, ma finora ci hanno sempre spernacchiato su ogni richiesta, non vedo perchè debba essere diverso ora che la cosa è molto molto grave. Io spero che tu abbia ragione, ma la vedo nerissima


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho un ottimo lavoro in una piccola azienda che opera nel comparto industriale che praticamente co-dirigo , e sarebbe la prima a saltare.
> 
> Mi sento comunque di correre il rischio



Questo xke tanto pensi che ne troverai un altro.. O forse che puoi sempre emigrare.. Ma con il paese in default non esiste altro lavoro esiste solo mettersi in fila x la spesa e le medicine


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Quando sarà finita questa tragedia l'economia si rimetterà in moto come nel dopoguerra, la zia America ci comprerà sommergendoci di denaro...
> 
> Lo spero con tutto il cuore



La disoccupazione che ne deriverà porterà più morti del virus


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo queste settimane di martellamento no stop coronavirus vedremo se esiste l'europeismo realmente.
> se i gerarchi europei sono furbi daranno così tanti soldi a fondo perduto all'Italia che neanche il piano Marshall,altrimenti sarà la fine del continente politico.




I soliti noti non vedono l'ora di papparsi gli aiuti europei, sono li che si fanno le seghe a pensare ai soldi che possono ciucciarsi con sta scusa e alle colpe che possono sbolognare in toto al virus per tutti i problemi strutturali che abbiamo. In un modo o nell'altro l'Italia non ha futuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tipo USA



Si ma peggio.. Li metà popolazione ha un reddito di 40mila dollari l'anno


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Marzo 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Quando sarà finita questa tragedia l'economia si rimetterà in moto come nel dopoguerra, la zia America ci comprerà sommergendoci di denaro...
> 
> Lo spero con tutto il cuore



Forse questo che sta aspettando Arnault o un serio aquirente per compare il Milan.


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma peggio.. Li metà popolazione ha un reddito di 40mila dollari l'anno



Prima del defaul c'è la mega patrimoniale


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

Conte non ha spiegato:

- Come verranno fatte rispettare queste norme?

- Come fa a garantire la distanza di sicurezza e le norme negli ambienti di lavoro specialmente quelli privati o manuali?

- Come fa a garantire la distanza di sicurezza nei mezzi pubblici?

- Dove sono gli aiuti economici promessi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Conte non ha spiegato:
> 
> - Come verranno fatte rispettare queste norme?
> 
> ...




Aspetta di vedere l'annuncio sulla virus tax tra qualche tempo, altro che aiuti


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io spero l'Italia non vada in default e di ritrovarmi che anche una banale tac o un ricovero diventerà un lusso x pochi invece..





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo xke tanto pensi che ne troverai un altro.. O forse che puoi sempre emigrare.. Ma con il paese in default non esiste altro lavoro esiste solo mettersi in fila x la spesa e le medicine



Non dimostrate però una grande considerazione dell' Italia se siete convinti andremmo in ko totale per 15 giorni di stallo eh...


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Guardate che ci seguiranno tutti gli Stati a ruota. E più a nord vai peggio sarà.
Io direi che il Mondo dovrà presentare il conto alla Cina.
Alla fine si tratta di attacco biologico e non abbiamo lanciato le testate nucleari per non ucciderci tutti e perchè riteniamo/confidiamo che l'attacco al 98% sia avvenuto in buona fede .
Ciò non toglie che l'attacco ci sia stato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Prima del defaul c'è la mega patrimoniale



Scontata.. Sta emergenza sta devastando anche economicamente il ssn.. Peschiera no dove possono.. Quando finirà io imporre obbligo dei consumi x esempio x rimettere in moto l'economia.. Se non saremo falliti


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Prima del defaul c'è la mega patrimoniale



Non vedo l'ora. Io ho già la mano sul forcone, te?


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non dimostrate però una grande considerazione dell' Italia se siete convinti andremmo in ko totale per 15 giorni di stallo eh...



Io guardo i conti delle piccole ditte che conosco e di fatto questa è l'estrema unzione, piuttosto in tanti state sopravvalutando la nostra economia, Mica tutti gli imprenditori girano in Maserati evadendo milioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non dimostrate però una grande considerazione dell' Italia se siete convinti andremmo in ko totale per 15 giorni di stallo eh...



Intanto è un mese e non 15 giorni.. Che segue a 15 giorni che già erano a rilento.. E vedremo se basterà.. Ma dico hai visto oggi la borsa?


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scontata.. Sta emergenza sta devastando anche economicamente il ssn.. Peschiera no dove possono.. Quando finirà io imporre obbligo dei consumi x esempio x rimettere in moto l'economia.. Se non saremo falliti



togli l'iva per 2 mesi.

e sul ssn spero che le assunzioni -naturalmente senza concorso come per prassi- siano a tempo determinato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Aspetta di vedere l'annuncio sulla virus tax tra qualche tempo, altro che aiuti



Parere tuo, è la fine per noi? secondo me si


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto è un mese e non 15 giorni.. Che segue a 15 giorni che già erano a rilento.. E vedremo se basterà.. Ma dico hai visto oggi la borsa?



Si vista, purtroppo, ho avuto un "infarto" stamattina onestamente e chiamato immediatamente la banca.
Beh, che ti devo dire... siamo in ballo da un mese ormai, tra due mesi mi dirai se non sarebbe stato meglio mettere il paese in stallo x 15/20 giorni... ci aggiorneremo


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parere tuo, è la fine per noi? secondo me si



Prima togli reddito cittadinanza, quota 100 ecc. poi ne discutiamo se servirà per far ripartire l'Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non dimostrate però una grande considerazione dell' Italia se siete convinti andremmo in ko totale per 15 giorni di stallo eh...


L'Italia era già in recessione di fatto in questo primo trimestre senza il problema virus.

I fatti degli ultimi giorni poi hanno dimostrato un'Italia peggiore di quel che credevo. Onestamente non pensavo che la sanità lombarda andasse KO per 3 mila persone ricoverate in una regione che fa 10 milioni di abitanti.

Non conosco i dettagli tecnici a riguardo, ma non mi sembravano numeri così alti da far andare al collasso nel giro di una decina di giorni il sistema sanitario della regione motrice d' Italia.

Il resto d'Italia, a parte 3 regioni è praticamente perduto se il virus si sviluppa



Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Parere tuo, è la fine per noi? secondo me si



La fine non è mai. Dopo la guerra che dovevano dire se no? Forse può essere l'inizio della fine di un certo tipo di benessere che tanti davano per scontato. L'Italia è ai primi posti mondiali per risparmio privato, prima in Europa sicuro, nel mondo non saprei. Ci sono tanti soldi di cui disporre ancora per reggere la baracca e fare in modo che almeno il declino sia lento e più tollerabile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'Italia era già in recessione di fatto in questo primo trimestre senza il problema virus.
> 
> I fatti degli ultimi giorni poi hanno dimostrato un'Italia peggiore di quel che credevo. Onestamente non pensavo che la sanità lombarda andasse KO per 3 mila persone ricoverate in una regione che fa 10 milioni di abitanti.
> 
> ...



Non so, io la vedo nerissima, in primis perchè so che non avrò aiuti, e se non lavoro non ho guadagno, risparmi dopo sti ultimi 2 anni sono molto pochi. Vediamo come va, intanto fino al 3 aprile non lavorerò, se non prorogano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo queste settimane di martellamento no stop coronavirus vedremo se esiste l'europeismo realmente.
> se i gerarchi europei sono furbi daranno così tanti soldi a fondo perduto all'Italia che neanche il piano Marshall,altrimenti sarà la fine del continente politico.



se aspetti l' Europa stai fresco. questo è un problema globale che quantomeno andava affrontato a livello Europeo, invece silenzio totale. Anzi tutti che si fanno la solita guerra (io faccio i test e tu no, io ti blocco il confine gne gne gne ...). Solite cose insomma


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si vista, purtroppo, ho avuto un "infarto" stamattina onestamente e chiamato immediatamente la banca.
> Beh, che ti devo dire... siamo in ballo da un mese ormai, tra due mesi mi dirai se non sarebbe stato meglio mettere il paese in stallo x 15/20 giorni... ci aggiorneremo



Non è detto che sarebbe servito.. Poi siamo onesti, ste misure 15 giorni fa nessuno le avrebbe tollerate con 100 contagiati


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so, io la vedo nerissima, in primis perchè so che non avrò aiuti, e se non lavoro non ho guadagno, risparmi dopo sti ultimi 2 anni sono molto pochi. Vediamo come va, intanto fino al 3 aprile non lavorerò, se non prorogano.



Considera che "Le merci possono entrare ed uscire dai territori interessati. Il trasporto delle merci è considerato come un'esigenza lavorativa: il personale che conduce i mezzi di trasporto può quindi entrare e uscire dai territori interessati e spostarsi all'interno degli stessi, limitatamente alle esigenze di consegna o prelievo delle merci" (nota del Governo).


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Considera che "Le merci possono entrare ed uscire dai territori interessati. Il trasporto delle merci è considerato come un'esigenza lavorativa: il personale che conduce i mezzi di trasporto può quindi entrare e uscire dai territori interessati e spostarsi all'interno degli stessi, limitatamente alle esigenze di consegna o prelievo delle merci" (nota del Governo).



Si, ma se i clienti sono pub alberghi e ristoranti non trasporti nulla


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che sarebbe servito.. Poi siamo onesti, ste misure 15 giorni fa nessuno le avrebbe tollerate con 100 contagiati



se avessero preso provvedimenti nelle regioni più colpite avrebbe funzionato eccome.
e si sarebbe rialzato prima il paese,perchè comunque quelle tre hanno infrastrutture consolidate che non svaniscono ed una loro crisi è comunque superiore a qualche altra regione a pieno regime

quello che è successo in Cina,non tutta la nazione in quarantena

ora dobbiamo sperare che non chiudano molte aziende nelle aree depresse


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si può.. Ma è sconsigliato.. Come detto da tutti, è il momento che ognuno faccia un atto di civiltà mettendo il paese davanti alle proprie esigenze


Quoto. Non siamo in guerra, ma non penso di esagerare dicendo che stiamo vivendo un periodo storico. E' un momento in cui possiamo dimostrare ciò di cui si è detto a parole, o inneggiando chissà cosa: farci valere come popolo e come nazione. Facendo cosa? Semplicemente seguire le direttive che ormai praticamente tutti in coro invitano a seguire

Dopo stasera, l'attenzione massima di 60 milioni di persone è stata ottenuta. I maledetti che ignorano del tutto le norme, di botto, sono certamente diminuiti



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Conte non ha spiegato:
> 
> - Come verranno fatte rispettare queste norme?
> *Credo sia scritto nel nuovo dpcm. Comunque tramite autocertificazione degli spostamenti, azione delle forze dell'ordine, obbligo di esercizi commerciali di seguire le direttive, sanzioni (http://www.milanworld.net/quarantena-chi-la-viola-rischia-il-carcere-vt87111-new-post.html) *
> ...


Ha detto "Abbiamo stanziato 7 miliardi e mezzo di euro a sostegno delle *famiglie e delle imprese* che stanno affrontando quest’emergenza. Non è solo un’emergenza sanitaria ma anche economica”

Ma ha anche detto "misure per sostenere una moratoria dei crediti alle imprese da parte del sistema bancario, risorse per il *Servizio sanitario nazionale*, la *protezione civile e le forze dell’ordine*, misure che ci consentiranno di *sostenere i redditi* e *salvaguardare l’occupazione e potenziare gli ammortizzatori sociali*”

Da capire che intende con "sostenere i redditi". Non ho competenze per avere un'idea concreta di cosa significhi, ma 7,5 miliardi di euro mi sembrano pochi per sostenere tutto quello che c'è in lista


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quoto. Non siamo in guerra, ma non penso di esagerare dicendo che stiamo vivendo un periodo storico. E' un momento in cui possiamo dimostrare ciò di cui si è detto a parole, o inneggiando chissà cosa: farci valere come popolo e come nazione. Facendo cosa? Semplicemente seguire le direttive che ormai praticamente tutti in coro invitano a seguire
> 
> Dopo stasera, l'attenzione massima di 60 milioni di persone è stata ottenuta. I maledetti che ignorano del tutto le norme, di botto, sono certamente diminuiti
> 
> ...



Si intende che falliremo in tantissimi, nulla di più


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si intende che falliremo in tantissimi, nulla di più


Speriamo di no porca miseria


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no porca miseria



Purtroppo sarà così, guarda il turismo, questo decreto per quanto giusto colpisce e sega anche la ristorazione. Molti dicono che è necessario sacrificare questa gente, io essendoci in mezzo la penso diversamente ma è così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sarà così, guarda il turismo, questo decreto per quanto giusto colpisce e sega anche la ristorazione. Molti dicono che è necessario sacrificare questa gente, io essendoci in mezzo la penso diversamente ma è così.



Chiuse tutte le piste da sci, stagione chiusa in anticipo.. Altra mazzata sul turismo.. L'estate sarà un bagno di sangue x questo settore e la filiera.. Non oso immaginare a fine anno i conti.. X me sarà una recessione con numeri a due cifre


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2020)

Una domanda... ma quindi io non posso uscire salvo certificazione?? Non posso fare la spesa??? L’idraulico non può venire ad aggiustarmi la perdita in bagno?? Non posso andare a prendere la mia ragazza???


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Chiuse tutte le piste da sci, stagione chiusa in anticipo..* Altra mazzata sul turismo.. L'estate sarà un bagno di sangue x questo settore e la filiera.. Non oso immaginare a fine anno i conti.. X me sarà una recessione con numeri a due cifre



Nell’Appennino toscano la neve è praticamente caduta solo ora a marzo... impianti in ginocchio


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Una domanda... ma quindi io non posso uscire salvo certificazione?? Non posso fare la spesa??? L’idraulico non può venire ad aggiustarmi la perdita in bagno?? Non posso andare a prendere la mia ragazza???



Puoi fare la spesa con autocertificazione, puoi chiamare l'idraulico xke è il suo lavoro, non puoi andare dalla tua ragazza xke è uno spostamento immotivato..capiaco sia dura ma è x un mese.. Ci sono persone che dovranno fare sacrifici ben più grandi..


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Puoi fare la spesa con autocertificazione, puoi chiamare l'idraulico xke è il suo lavoro, non puoi andare dalla tua ragazza xke è uno spostamento immotivato..capiaco sia dura ma è x un mese.. Ci sono persone che dovranno fare sacrifici ben più grandi..



Non sto facendo tragedie ma volevo capire la situazione, avevamo in programma di andare a vivere nella nostra casa e lei ha necessità di lasciare il suo appartamento entro la fine di questa settimana. Devo capire cosa devo fare


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Puoi fare la spesa con autocertificazione, puoi chiamare l'idraulico xke è il suo lavoro, non puoi andare dalla tua ragazza xke è uno spostamento immotivato..capiaco sia dura ma è x un mese.. Ci sono persone che dovranno fare sacrifici ben più grandi..



Io credo che comunque si concentreranno sugli assembramenti. Per tenere sotto controllo gli spostamenti ci vorrebbe un militare per italiano oppure posti di blocco in ogni dove, paralizzando tutto. Magari se ti beccano in macchina perché vai dalla ragazza a pochi km di distanza può essere ritenuto plausibile (ma solo casi del genere!) anche se è ovviamente sconsigliato e non soggetto a sanzioni pesanti, in una zona ad evidente zero contagio e lontano da focolai. Ma può darsi che siano ancora più rigidi.

Si tratta di un trade-off delicato. Poi sicuramente in certi posti ci sarà regime marziale, in altri posti chiuderanno parecchi occhi, a buon intenditor ...

Vediamo domattina come butta, prenderò il motorino e mi avvierò come qualsiasi altro giorno al lavoro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> devono chiudere tutto, che vada a quel paese l'economia





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Altre misure inutili, devono chiudere tutto






Questi però sono discorsi idioti, se chiudi tutto fai tornare l’Italia indietro di un secolo e questo causerebbe INFINITAMENTE più morti di quelli causati dal virus.

Cerchiamo di tenere collegato il cervello invece di ragionare solo in base al panico.

Altrimenti per salvare qualche ottantunenne (età media dei deceduti a causa del virus) rischieremmo di mandare al COLLASSO l’intera economia distruggendo il paese per decenni e decenni.

Giusto prendere dei provvedimenti ma esagerare nell’altro senso creerebbe danni infinitamente peggiori.

Perché poi voglio vedere con un’Italia ridotta come il Venezuela dove la gente si spara per mangiare cosa fregherebbe a qualcuno del letalissimo coronavirus. 

Ripeto: teniamo azionato il cervello, per favore, e per fortuna che non hanno preso decisioni FOLLI come quella caldeggiata da te.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Una domanda... ma quindi io non posso uscire salvo certificazione?? Non posso fare la spesa??? L’idraulico non può venire ad aggiustarmi la perdita in bagno?? Non posso andare a prendere la mia ragazza???



La tua ragazza la vedrai dopo il 3 aprile, stessa cosa io, idraulico invece può lavorare e la spesa puoi farla, tramite autocertificazione, non puoi uscire di casa per fare altro, neanche pssseggiare


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questi però sono discorsi idioti, se chiudi tutto fai tornare l’Italia indietro di un secolo e questo causerebbe INFINITAMENTE più morti di quelli causati dal virus.
> 
> Cerchiamo di tenere collegato il cervello invece di ragionare solo in base al panico.
> 
> Altrimenti per salvare qualche ottantunenne (età media dei deceduti a causa del virus) rischieremmo di mandare al COLLASSO l’intera economia distruggendo il paese per decenni e decenni.



Mi sono stufato di ripeterlo, chi lavora nel mio settore, gente dai 18 ai 50 é considerata sacrificabile, i 75enni che stanno al bar fregandosene invece vanno tutelati, gli immigrati mantenute i redditi di cittadinanza pagati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiuse tutte le piste da sci, stagione chiusa in anticipo.. Altra mazzata sul turismo.. L'estate sarà un bagno di sangue x questo settore e la filiera.. Non oso immaginare a fine anno i conti.. X me sarà una recessione con numeri a due cifre



É sento dire che bisogna fregarsene, che rinunciano vole tieri a UNO stipendio, boh guarda, io sono sconcertato, la nostra vita vale meno di uno sputo, andiamo sacrificati noi. Che vada tutto in małora guarda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi sono stufato di ripeterlo, chi lavora nel mio settore, gente dai 18 ai 50 é considerata sacrificabile, i 75enni che stanno al bar fregandosene invece vanno tutelati, gli immigrati mantenute i redditi di cittadinanza pagati.



Infatti.

Andare oltre alle misure già prese è impossibile, annienteresti l’economia in un modo tale che la Grecia in confronto sembrerebbe Manhattan. Per fortuna non verrà fatto nulla del genere.

Cioè potrei capire misure estreme come quelle caldeggiate da alcuni se stessimo parlando di una roba con il 50% di letalità e che ammazza indifferentemente dall’età e dalle patologie pregresse, ma per come stanno le cose sarebbe una follia.

Purtroppo chi ragiona di pancia (per non dire altro) arriva a partorire certe bestialità.


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Andare oltre alle misure già prese è impossibile, annienteresti l’economia in un modo tale che la Grecia in confronto sembrerebbe Manhattan. Per fortuna non verrà fatto nulla del genere.
> 
> ...


Impossibile? Mi sa che non hai capito l'andazzo...

Ancora qualche giorno e si farà il lockdown alla cinese, o almeno si tenterà di replicarlo per quanto sia possibile in una democrazia.

L'economia andrebbe a put... anche tenendo tutto aperto per via della diffusione incontrollata del virus. 

Il problema è che il governo degli inetti non sta andando di pari passo con le misure economiche. Avrebbero già dovuto spalancare i cordoni della borsa aumentando la spesa pubblica, invece sono a elemosinare briciole in UE...

Ma il lockdown è il prossimo step, e arriverà.

EDIT: Prima che qualcuno mi dica che non capisco il problema economico. Tutta la mia famiglia lavora nel settore turistico. Sono tutti a casa già da qualche giorno con reddito zero. Sì, il problema lo capisco benissimo. E dico che il lockdown arriverà comunque fra qualche giorno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Impossibile? Mi sa che non hai capito l'andazzo...
> 
> Ancora qualche giorno e si farà il lockdown alla cinese, o almeno si tenterà di replicarlo per quanto sia possibile in una democrazia.



Non è possibile perché in una economia come la nostra attuale manderesti in malora moltissime aziende, il 70% e oltre delle aziende del paese non possono permettersi di rimanere inattive completamente per tanto tempo senza fallire.

Vale la pena fare questo per un virus come questo? La risposta è inequivocabilmente NO.

Tornare all’economia dell’Italia degli anni ‘10 del ‘900 per sconfiggere un letalissimo virus che ammazza in media gli ottantunenni sarebbe una follia suicida.

Gli anziani vanno tutelati in ogni modo possibile ma tornare ai tempi dove facevamo un pasto completo ogni tre giorni e mandavamo a lavorare i dodicenni per mandare avanti la baracca sarebbe un rimedio infinitamente peggiore del male e non serve essere un premio Nobel per capirlo.

Anche perché se fai crollare l’economia i morti si moltiplicherebbero in maniera ESPONENZIALE, tra gente che non ha soldi per mangiare e fa rapine, violenze che aumenterebbero, lo stesso sistema sanitario che regredirebbe esponenzialmente per mancanza di fondi (e quindi si tornerebbe davvero a morire per cose banali anche a 20 e 30 anni), aumento della criminalità organizzata ecc ecc.

In pratica per evitare che qualche ottantunenne muoia (perché, non mi stanco di ripeterlo, è quella l’età MEDIA dei deceduti causa coronavirus e, sempre in media, con patologie pregresse) causeresti molte più morti di bambini, giovani, adulti e anziani stessi (voglio vedere come farebbero in un’Italia tornata indietro di decine di decenni, non di anni, si tornerebbe ad avere l’aspettativa di vita media che avevamo prima della guerra).


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è possibile perché in una economia come la nostra attuale manderesti in malore moltissime aziende, il 70% e oltre delle aziende del paese non possono permettersi di rimanere inattive completamente per tanto tempo senza fallire.
> 
> Vale la pena fare questo per un virus come questo? La risposta è inequivocabilmente NO.
> 
> ...


Tu non hai capito che il problema è che se collassa il sistema sanitario per eccesso di casi di coronavirus poi non muoiono solo ("solo" ???) gli ottantenni, ma muoiono tutti quelli che hanno bisogno di assistenza immediata per qualsiasi patologia, di qualsiasi età. Senza contare che lo stesso coronavirus se contagia milioni di persone rischia comunque di fare centinaia di migliaia di morti da solo, senza contare tutto il resto.


Se tieni "aperto" non eviti il disastro economico, lo rimandi solo di qualche settimana, quando sarà la diffusione incontrollata del virus a distruggere tutto.

Ed il governo finora ha mostrato che danno priorita alla salute prima dell'economia. Non a caso non hanno ancora fatto nulla per l'economia [perché sono dementi]. Se continuano così qual è il prossimo passo? Lockdown.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tu non hai capito che il problema è che se collassa il sistema sanitario per eccesso di casi di coronavirus poi non muoiono solo ("solo" ???) gli ottantenni, ma muoiono tutti quelli che hanno bisogno di assistenza immediata per qualsiasi patologia, di qualsiasi età. Senza contare che lo stesso coronavirus se contagia milioni di persone rischia comunque di fare centinaia di migliaia di morti da solo, senza contare tutto il resto.



Prendere misure folli come quelle auspicate da te e da altri provocherebbe comunque il collasso del sistema sanitario (o credi che un’Italia ridotta ad avere un’economia inferiore alla Grecia potrebbe avere un sistema sanitario paragonabile a quello attuale?) e in più ci sarebbero molti più morti per suicidi, omicidi, crimini di ogni tipo dovuti al fatto che la gente non avrebbe più di che vivere.

E quel “solo????” da parte tua mi stupisce visto che sono convinto che tu abbia capito benissimo cosa volevo dire: non si cura un mal di testa con una decapitazione, ed è la ragione per la quale un lockdown totale non è possibile e non verrà attuato.

Poi possiamo voler agire di pancia e assicurarci di salvare qualche ottantenne in più al prezzo di regredire all’Italia di inizio ‘900, perché no.

Fai chiudere il 70% delle aziende nazionali e vedi cosa rimane dell’Italia, del sistema sanitario e di tutto il resto.

Giusto prendere misure contro il Coronavirus ma non al prezzo di distruggere l’Italia per sempre, mi dispiace, ho anch’io genitori anziani e so quello che dico.

Fossimo al cospetto di un qualcosa che minaccia la sopravvivenza della specie sarebbe un altro discorso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tu non hai capito che il problema è che se collassa il sistema sanitario per eccesso di casi di coronavirus poi non muoiono solo ("solo" ???) gli ottantenni, ma muoiono tutti quelli che hanno bisogno di assistenza immediata per qualsiasi patologia, di qualsiasi età. Senza contare che lo stesso coronavirus se contagia milioni di persone rischia comunque di fare centinaia di migliaia di morti da solo, senza contare tutto il resto.
> 
> 
> Se tieni "aperto" non eviti il disastro economico, lo rimandi solo di qualche settimana, quando sarà la diffusione incontrollata del virus a distruggere tutto.
> ...



Certo, salviamo i vecchi e condanniamo famiglie e giovani. Mi sono stufato anche di commentare, tutti col sederino coperto siete


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La tua ragazza la vedrai dopo il 3 aprile, stessa cosa io, idraulico invece può lavorare e la spesa puoi farla, tramite autocertificazione, non puoi uscire di casa per fare altro, neanche pssseggiare



Forse non hai letto, noi tra due tre giorni dovevamo andare nella nostra nuova casa e lei deve lasciare l’appartamento dove sta adesso!!! Cosa posso fare ora con questo decreto?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Forse non hai letto, noi tra due tre giorni dovevamo andare nella nostra nuova casa e lei deve lasciare l’appartamento dove sta adesso!!! Cosa posso fare ora con questo decreto?



Teoricamente un ca.... anche io ho la ragazza a un ora di macchina.

E' una stupidaggine, perchè da casa mia a casa sua non sfioro nessuno, ma se non è permesso non è permesso.

Mercoledi o giovedi chiamero' i carabinieri per chiedere info, vedremo. 

Ma dubito mi dicano "vada pure", io ci proverò, domandare è lecito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io credo che comunque si concentreranno sugli assembramenti. Per tenere sotto controllo gli spostamenti ci vorrebbe un militare per italiano oppure posti di blocco in ogni dove, paralizzando tutto. Magari se ti beccano in macchina perché vai dalla ragazza a pochi km di distanza può essere ritenuto plausibile (ma solo casi del genere!) anche se è ovviamente sconsigliato e non soggetto a sanzioni pesanti, in una zona ad evidente zero contagio e lontano da focolai. Ma può darsi che siano ancora più rigidi.
> 
> Si tratta di un trade-off delicato. Poi sicuramente in certi posti ci sarà regime marziale, in altri posti chiuderanno parecchi occhi, a buon intenditor ...
> 
> Vediamo domattina come butta, prenderò il motorino e mi avvierò come qualsiasi altro giorno al lavoro.



Oggi direi tutto uguale...come previsto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non sto facendo tragedie ma volevo capire la situazione, avevamo in programma di andare a vivere nella nostra casa e lei ha necessità di lasciare il suo appartamento entro la fine di questa settimana. Devo capire cosa devo fare



Se vai a vivere lì insieme diventa il vostro domicilio quindi nessun problema


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Tra l'altro ho la sensazione che da oggi al 3 aprile verranno firmati MES e ius soli. Boh ho sta pessima sensazione


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2020)

credo che abbiamo un piccolo assaggio di quello che significhi vivere durante una guerra…(un assaggio proprio piccolo piccolo eh)...preferivo continuare a saperlo a livello teorico sinceramente...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2020)

La gente continua a non rispettare le restrizioni, vedo una giornata simile alle altre, come se nulla fosse, in pochissimi con la mascherina, anziani che vanno in giro a piedi. 
Vogliono arrivare alla quarantena obbligatoria e legge marziale? Possibile siano così imbecilli?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La gente continua a non rispettare le restrizioni, vedo una giornata simile alle altre, come se nulla fosse, in pochissimi con la mascherina, anziani che vanno in giro a piedi.
> Vogliono arrivare alla quarantena obbligatoria e legge marziale? Possibile siano così imbecilli?



Ci arriveremo, e non solo fino ad aprile


----------



## bmb (10 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La gente continua a non rispettare le restrizioni, vedo una giornata simile alle altre, come se nulla fosse, in pochissimi con la mascherina, anziani che vanno in giro a piedi.
> Vogliono arrivare alla quarantena obbligatoria e legge marziale? Possibile siano così imbecilli?



Ah non lo sapevi?


----------



## Black (10 Marzo 2020)

io abito di fronte ad una strada provinciale, dove di solito c'è molto traffico soprattutto di giorno, ma pure la sera. Ieri sera dalle 21 in poi saranno passate una decina di auto. Una ogni mezz'ora. Per cui almeno alla sera le abitudini sono cambiate.... che poi è anche ovvio visto che i locali sono chiusi

con questo non voglio dire che tutti si sono adeguati, di imbecilli ce ne sono ancora troppi in giro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La gente continua a non rispettare le restrizioni, vedo una giornata simile alle altre, come se nulla fosse, in pochissimi con la mascherina, anziani che vanno in giro a piedi.
> Vogliono arrivare alla quarantena obbligatoria e legge marziale? Possibile siano così imbecilli?



a Milano è già da una settimana che vi era una fortissima riduzione di traffico / persone in giro. Da ieri è praticamente un deserto, direi -95% di persone in giro.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo, salviamo i vecchi e condanniamo famiglie e giovani. Mi sono stufato anche di commentare, tutti col sederino coperto siete



Caro ringhio, tu non hai ragione ma ragionissima e ti sono vicino in questo momento davvero triste.
Secondo il mio modesto parere e giudicando le dinamiche direi che l'italia ci ha provato a salvare capre e cavoli e inizialmente ha usato questo approccio ma abbiamo fallito.
Abbiamo fallito per colpe della politica ma anche per colpa dei cittadini.
Ora la strategia è cambiata e si sta cercando di tutelare la nostra salute anche a discapito di lavoro, produttività e famiglie.
E' chiaro e palese quello che dici tu.
L'emergenza virus non è solo italiana ma riguarda tutta l'europa, stiamo attenti a quello che succede da noi e a quello che vedremo altrove e alla fine di questa storia saremo capaci di trarre delle conclusioni.
Perchè se gli altri paesi riusciranno a non paralizzare il lavoro, riusciranno a gestire l'emergenza sanitaria e a salvare più vite rispetto a noi allora i confronti li potremo fare eccome.
Questa emergenza sanitaria giocoforza lascerà più strascichi nei paesi meno organizzati.
La nostra sanità è certamente un'eccellenza nelle potenzialità ma non lo è nelle risorse e lo stiamo vedendo, lo stiamo provando sulla nostra pelle.
Permettimi però di dire che se avessimo sottovalutato ulteriormente il problema avremmo perso anche i 60enni, i 50enni e anche 40enni forse ma li avremmo persi perchè impossibilitati a curarli.
Avremmo assistito a scene da peste bubbonica con gente abbandonata sui lettini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Caro ringhio, tu non hai ragione ma ragionissima e ti sono vicino in questo momento davvero triste.
> Secondo il mio modesto parere e giudicando le dinamiche direi che l'italia ci ha provato a slaavare capre e cavoli e inizialmente ha usato questo approccio ma abbiamo fallito.
> Abbiamo fallito per colpe della politica ma anche per colpa dei cittadini.
> Ora la strategia è cambiata e si sta cercando di tutelare la nostra salute anche a discapito di lavoro, produttività e famiglie.
> ...



Il problema è che c’è chi vorrebbe misure ancora più drastiche di queste, cosa che porterebbe l’economia al default.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2020)

come giustamente segnalano in molti qui, mandare in default in Paese ci porterebbe indietro di 40 anni con un nuovo standard di sanità pari al Burundi. D'altro canto, non possiamo nemmeno permetterci di lasciar collassare il SSN in poche settimane con un virus che contagia esponenzialmente sempre più persone. 

Per me le misure prese sono giuste anche se tardive. Purtroppo non fermeranno il virus, che è già diffuso in tutto il mondo, ma ci permetteranno di guadagnare tempo per non far collassare il SSN. 

Ovviamente siamo di fronte a un disastro economico, gli effetti saranno devastanti. Questo dobbiamo metterlo in preventivo. Ma come dico da qualche giorno, dopo la peste bubbonica, questo Paese ha dato al mondo il Rinascimento. Spero saremo più POPOLO alla fine di tutto questo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> come giustamente segnalano in molti qui, mandare in default in Paese ci porterebbe indietro di 40 anni con un nuovo standard di sanità pari al Burundi.



No ma chiudiamo tutto, “a quel paese l’economia” cit., poi si che si starà bene, col Coronavirus debellato e gente che morirà per delle appendiciti e che si sparerà per le strade come in Venezuela.

Speriamo che sempre più gente la smetta di ragionare con la pancia, anzi con l’apparato escretore.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ovviamente siamo di fronte a un disastro economico, gli effetti saranno devastanti. Questo dobbiamo metterlo in preventivo. Ma come dico da qualche giorno, dopo la peste bubbonica, questo Paese ha dato al mondo il Rinascimento. Spero saremo più POPOLO alla fine di tutto questo.



Comunque anche in Francia e Germania hanno superato i mille contagiati, presto saranno sulla nostra stessa barca. 

Solo che se prendessimo misure folli auspicate da alcuni loro poi si rialzerebbero in tempi relativamente brevi, noi ci affosseremmo per decenni. Cosa che ci starebbe se in Italia ci fosse un virus uscito dalla Umbrella Corporation, ma così non è.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma chiudiamo tutto, “a quel paese l’economia”, poi si che si starà bene, col Coronavirus debellato e gente che morirà per delle appendiciti e che si sparerà per le strade come in Venezuela.



anche lasciar correre il virus liberamente avrebbe portato enormi danni economici. Secondo me la scelta migliore è quella di cercar di contenere il Virus. "SE" ce la facciamo, tra tre settimane si riparte. Sarà un danno enorme per tanti, ma potremmo scongiurare il default, soprattutto se l' UE (se esiste ancora) e spero anche i maledetti Cinesi ci daranno una mano (comprandoci un po' di debito pubblico). Vediamo, l' ora più buia è qui, e non esistono scelte ovvie in questo momento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche lasciar correre il virus liberamente avrebbe portato enormi danni economici. Secondo me la scelta migliore è quella di cercar di contenere il Virus. "SE" ce la facciamo, tra tre settimane si riparte. Sarà un danno enorme per tanti, ma potremmo scongiurare il default, soprattutto se l' UE (se esiste ancora) e spero anche i maledetti Cinesi ci daranno una mano (comprandoci un po' di debito pubblico). Vediamo, l' ora più buia è qui, e non esistono scelte ovvie in questo momento.



Si esatto, sono state prese misure restrittive ma non assurdamente folli come quelle volute da alcuni, e allo stesso tempo non lasceremo correre il virus.

I cinesi dovranno pagare eccome, non è una opzione, il danno è partito da loro e loro dovranno pagare.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che c’è chi vorrebbe misure ancora più drastiche di queste, cosa che porterebbe l’economia al default.



Forse è arrivato il momento di ripensarla un attimo questa economia???
Ci rendiamo conto che non siamo in grado di stare indietro a questi ritmi??
E considera che oggi ci sta mettendo ko un virus ma la terra di segnali ce ne sta lanciando parecchi .


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Prendere misure folli come quelle auspicate da te e da altri provocherebbe comunque il collasso del sistema sanitario (o credi che un’Italia ridotta ad avere un’economia inferiore alla Grecia potrebbe avere un sistema sanitario paragonabile a quello attuale?) e in più ci sarebbero molti più morti per suicidi, omicidi, crimini di ogni tipo dovuti al fatto che la gente non avrebbe più di che vivere.
> 
> E quel “solo????” da parte tua mi stupisce visto che sono convinto che tu abbia capito benissimo cosa volevo dire: non si cura un mal di testa con una decapitazione, ed è la ragione per la quale un lockdown totale non è possibile e non verrà attuato.
> 
> ...



Agire di pancia??? Vallo a dire a quei medici che al mattino devono scegliere chi lasciar morire e chi intubare...e per inciso secondo quali calcoli secondo te chiuderanno il 70% delle aziende per 4 settimane di quarantena? Posto cmq che ci si sveglia tutti quanti passata l'emergenza si lavora a testa bassa e se ne esce come sempre è stato nella storia stai dicendo che lasciar morire come cani uomini e donne di 70-75-80 anni oppure giovani anche con un quadro clinico compromesso è più "giusto" in questa situazione che affrontare il problema economico? No ma siamo seri? E poi sfottiamo Agnello che segue il dio denaro? 

E poi per chiudere e non ce l'ho con te sia chiaro ma leggo un pressapochismo fastidioso in molti commenti, il danno economico sarà molto più grave se dilatiamo questa situazione perchè al posto di far ripartire la macchina e tornare "puliti" agli occhi del resto del mondo in un mese e mezzo/due ci impiegassimo tre volte tanto allora sì che collasserebbe tutto...l'unica via è il rigore e il rispetto delle regole sarà meglio che ce lo infiliamo nella zucca tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse è arrivato il momento di ripensarla un attimo questa economia???



E come?

In Occidente abbiamo un livello di benessere che in epoche passate non era intravisto da lontano nemmeno dai sultani, è chiaro che un sistema del genere richieda che tutto funzioni per il meglio.



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Agire di pancia??? Vallo a dire a quei medici che al mattino devono scegliere chi lasciar morire e chi intubare...e per inciso secondo quali calcoli secondo te chiuderanno il 70% delle aziende per 4 settimane di quarantena? Posto cmq che ci si sveglia tutti quanti passata l'emergenza si lavora a testa bassa e se ne esce come sempre è stato nella storia stai dicendo che lasciar morire come cani uomini e donne di 70-75-80 anni oppure giovani anche con un quadro clinico compromesso è più "giusto" in questa situazione che affrontare il problema economico? No ma siamo seri? E poi sfottiamo Agnello che segue il dio denaro?
> 
> E poi per chiudere e non ce l'ho con te sia chiaro ma leggo un pressapochismo fastidioso in molti commenti, il danno economico sarà molto più grave se dilatiamo questa situazione perchè al posto di far ripartire la macchina e tornare "puliti" agli occhi del resto del mondo in un mese e mezzo/due ci impiegassimo tre volte tanto allora sì che collasserebbe tutto...l'unica via è il rigore e il rispetto delle regole sarà meglio che ce lo infiliamo nella zucca tutti.



Ma quale Dio denaro, si tratta di scongiurare un default che ci porterebbe indietro di CENTO ANNI ZIO CANE!!!

Si, sono serio, non ne varrebbe la pena per un virus di questo tipo. Non salvi una persona ammazzandone indirettamente altre 100.

L’oggetto della mia critica comunque non erano le misure prese adesso, ma quelle che alcuni folli vorrebbero prendere chiudendo tutto e tutti e distruggendo l’economia in maniera totale per liberarsi di questa psicosi. Già adesso il 10% delle aziende italiane è a rischio, applicando misure ancora più restrittive si arriverebbe ad un disastro inimmaginabile.

Altroché rincorrere il dio denaro.

Quindi le misure prese adesso vanno bene ma è chiaro che serva bilanciare le esigenze dell’economia con quelle della salute, anche perché non facendolo e bloccando letteralmente tutto come vorrebbero fare alcuni (che giudicano insufficienti queste misure) i danni (anche per la salute) sarebbero molto superiori, con gli italiani che diventerebbero in gran parte indigenti e un sistema sanitario che regredirebbe di un secolo. 

Se mandassimo in default l’Italia per un virus che mediamente uccide persone over 80 ci metteremmo DECENNI E DECENNI per rialzarci.

Concordo con Andrea Red&Black, ci vuole equilibrio e bilanciamento tra le diverse esigenze.

Ogni presa di posizione che voglia tutelare solo l’economia o solo la salute è una presa di posizione guidata da fattori emozionali e basta, comprensibile sotto un certo aspetto ma la cui applicazione ci porterebbe alla rovina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si esatto, sono state prese misure restrittive ma non assurdamente folli come quelle volute da alcuni, e allo stesso tempo non lasceremo correre il virus.
> 
> I cinesi dovranno pagare eccome, non è una opzione, il danno è partito da loro e loro dovranno pagare.



penso che i cinesi, anche per non "perderci la faccia (concetto molto asiatico)" nelle negoziazioni internazionali, ci compreranno debito pubblico. Il che non significa regalarci soldi, ma quantomeno finanziarci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2020)

Ho letto che si lavora per lo stop di mutui, bollette e tributi. Ma gli affitti? Chi è in affitto che fa la prende in quel posto? Chi è in affitto per la propria attività e non incassa nulla ora?


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo, salviamo i vecchi e condanniamo famiglie e giovani. Mi sono stufato anche di commentare, tutti col sederino coperto siete


La tua posizione è comprensibilissima però i dati snocciolati ieri da Gallera per la Lombardia ci dicono che non si tratta di "salvare i vecchi". In Lombardia, tra le persone in terapia intensiva, l'8% ha tra i 25 e i 49 anni, il 33% tra i 50 e i 64. Insieme fanno il 41%, ieri sera. Domenica sera si era al 35% per questa fascia d'età.
Ora, immagina 100mila contagi, col 20% in terapia intensiva, di cui il 41% tra i 25-64 anni. Cosa succede?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che i cinesi, anche per non "perderci la faccia (concetto molto asiatico)" nelle negoziazioni internazionali, ci compreranno debito pubblico. Il che non significa regalarci soldi, ma quantomeno finanziarci.



È il minimo che possano fare.


----------



## Isao (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Agire di pancia??? Vallo a dire a quei medici che al mattino devono scegliere chi lasciar morire e chi intubare...e per inciso secondo quali calcoli secondo te chiuderanno il 70% delle aziende per 4 settimane di quarantena? Posto cmq che ci si sveglia tutti quanti passata l'emergenza si lavora a testa bassa e se ne esce come sempre è stato nella storia stai dicendo che lasciar morire come cani uomini e donne di 70-75-80 anni oppure giovani anche con un quadro clinico compromesso è più "giusto" in questa situazione che affrontare il problema economico? No ma siamo seri? E poi sfottiamo Agnello che segue il dio denaro?
> 
> E poi per chiudere e non ce l'ho con te sia chiaro ma leggo un pressapochismo fastidioso in molti commenti, *il danno economico sarà molto più grave se dilatiamo questa situazione perchè al posto di far ripartire la macchina e tornare "puliti" agli occhi del resto del mondo in un mese e mezzo/due ci impiegassimo tre volte tanto allora sì che collasserebbe tutto...l'unica via è il rigore e il rispetto delle regole sarà meglio che ce lo infiliamo nella zucca tutti*.



Condivido pienamente. 
Guardate la Cina: ogni giorno sui telegiornali si parla di un ritorno alla normalità e presto vedrete che si tornerà in Cina tranquillamente perché paradossalmente è un paese più sicuro avendo fermato l'epidemia. Non faccio il vegente ma se riuscissimo a fermare tutto in un mese o 2, potremmo diventare metà turistica sicura per l'estate. Ignorare il problema invece ci porterebbe a collassare piano piano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Condivido pienamente.
> Guardate la Cina: ogni giorno sui telegiornali si parla di un ritorno alla normalità e presto vedrete che si tornerà in Cina tranquillamente perché paradossalmente è un paese più sicuro avendo fermato l'epidemia. Non faccio il vegente ma se riuscissimo a fermare tutto in un mese o 2, potremmo diventare metà turistica sicura per l'estate. Ignorare il problema invece ci porterebbe a collassare piano piano.



Nessuno parla di ignorare il problema, ma non si può nemmeno fermare tutto.

La Cina non è un esempio contemplabile, lì tirano su un ospedale in due giorni facendo ammazzare (letteralmente) gran parte della forza lavoro, è un paese diverso con una popolazione diversa.

Le misure prese adesso vanno bene, senza arrivare ad eccessi inutilmente restrittivi che forse ci aiuterebbero nel breve termine a livello di salute ma poi ci distruggerebbero sia economicamente che a livello sanitario.


----------



## Isao (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuno parla di ignorare il problema, ma non si può nemmeno fermare tutto.
> 
> La Cina non è un esempio contemplabile, lì tirano su un ospedale in due giorni facendo ammazzare (letteralmente) gran parte della forza lavoro, è un paese diverso con una popolazione diversa.



Non ho le soluzioni in mano ma credo che sia una coperta corta il "ignorare il problema/non fermare tutto".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non ho le soluzioni in mano ma credo che sia una coperta corta il "ignorare il problema/non fermare tutto".



Chi ha parlato di ignorare il problema? Io la penso come Andrea Red&Black, contenere il virus bilanciando però le esigenze della salute con quelle dell’economia. 

A me sembra che si riesca a ragionare solo per dicotomie tipo “o blocchiamo l’economia totalmente per un mese tornando indietro all’età della pietra oppure ignoriamo il problema”.

Ripeto, molti ragionano in base al panico, questa è la mia impressione. Avendo genitori anziani pure io ho paura (infatti ho provveduto ad assicurarmi che abbiano meno rischi possibili, vado io a fargli la spesa e cerco di fare in modo che abbiano meno contatti con l’esterno possibili, anche se viviamo in una zona -Mantova- che fortunatamente fino ad ora ha avuto pochi casi) ma far diventare il mio paese il nuovo Venezuela o se va bene la nuova Grecia non è la soluzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Agire di pancia??? Vallo a dire a quei medici che al mattino devono scegliere chi lasciar morire e chi intubare...e per inciso secondo quali calcoli secondo te chiuderanno il 70% delle aziende per 4 settimane di quarantena? Posto cmq che ci si sveglia tutti quanti passata l'emergenza si lavora a testa bassa e se ne esce come sempre è stato nella storia stai dicendo che lasciar morire come cani uomini e donne di 70-75-80 anni oppure giovani anche con un quadro clinico compromesso è più "giusto" in questa situazione che affrontare il problema economico? No ma siamo seri? E poi sfottiamo Agnello che segue il dio denaro?
> 
> E poi per chiudere e non ce l'ho con te sia chiaro ma leggo un pressapochismo fastidioso in molti commenti, il danno economico sarà molto più grave se dilatiamo questa situazione perchè al posto di far ripartire la macchina e tornare "puliti" agli occhi del resto del mondo in un mese e mezzo/due ci impiegassimo tre volte tanto allora sì che collasserebbe tutto...l'unica via è il rigore e il rispetto delle regole sarà meglio che ce lo infiliamo nella zucca tutti.



Forse non ce la fate a capire che il ssn vive coi soldi delle tasse che paga chi lavora..se fermi il lavoro a ruota uccidi anche il ssn..non arrivano soldi dal cielo..
E allora altro che provare a salvare gli 80enni col coronavirus, senza assicurazione non potrai nemmeno farti una tac per vedere se hai un tumore oppure dovrai aspettare 14 mesi che si liberi un posto..a quel punto arrivi tardi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse non ce la fate a capire che il ssn vive coi soldi delle tasse che paga chi lavora..se fermi il lavoro a ruota uccidi anche il ssn..non arrivano soldi dal cielo..
> E allora altro che provare a salvare gli 80enni col coronavirus, senza assicurazione non potrai nemmeno farti una tac per vedere se hai un tumore oppure dovrai aspettare 14 mesi che si liberi un posto..a quel punto arrivi tardi..



È quello che ho provato a spiegare a chi dice che andrebbe bloccato tutto e tutti per svariate settimane (con la maggioranza delle aziende italiane che non sopravviverebbero). Forse si pensa che i soldi per il SSN arrivino dai marziani.

Come curare un mal di testa con una decapitazione, ripeto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuno parla di ignorare il problema, ma non si può nemmeno fermare tutto.
> 
> La Cina non è un esempio contemplabile, lì tirano su un ospedale in due giorni facendo ammazzare (letteralmente) gran parte della forza lavoro, è un paese diverso con una popolazione diversa.
> 
> Le misure prese adesso vanno bene, senza arrivare ad eccessi inutilmente restrittivi che forse ci aiuterebbero nel breve termine a livello di salute ma poi ci distruggerebbero sia economicamente che a livello sanitario.



Non ti rendi conto di contraddirti da solo...le misure "esagerate" come le chiami sono proprio quelle che consentirebbero di affrontare sia dal punto di vista sanitario la situazione che di non ingrandire in maniera esponenziale il problema economico perchè quello già c'è che piaccia o no, il rischio è proprio dilatare una situazione GIA' IN ESSERE quello sì sarebbe un apocalisse anche a livello economico ...in questi momenti la drasticità accelera i processi ma richiede "sacrifici" se vogliamo chiamarli tali che noi italiani brontoloni e frignoni non sembra siamo molto propensi a fare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Comunque vedrete che alla fine di tutto questo, perché la fine ci sarà, una delle prime novità con cui noi italiani dovremo imparare a convivere sarà l'assicurazione sanitaria obbligatoria per tutti..
Sono anni che ci stanno provando anche qui a "suggerirla"..col ssn devastato dai costi che ci sta imponendo questo virus (leggevo che ogni tampone costa tipo 3000 euro, poi il personale, le rianimazioni a pieno regime etc..) vedrete come sarà agevole farci mandare giù sto boccone amaro..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non ti rendi conto di contraddirti da solo...le misure "esagerate" come le chiami sono proprio quelle che consentirebbero di affrontare sia dal punto di vista sanitario la situazione che di non ingrandire in maniera esponenziale il problema economico perchè quello già c'è che piaccia o no, il rischio è proprio dilatare una situazione GIA' IN ESSERE quello sì sarebbe un apocalisse anche a livello economico ...in questi momenti la drasticità accelera i processi ma richiede "sacrifici" se vogliamo chiamarli tali che noi italiani brontoloni e frignoni non sembra siamo molto propensi a fare.



Il problema economico c’è ma le soluzioni tue e di altri lo aggraverebbero in maniera esponenziale.

Per non ingrandire il problema bastano le misure prese adesso, non serve bloccare l’intera economia per un mese.

Già questo ci richiederà sacrifici non indifferenti, prendere provvedimenti FOLLI che porterebbero alla chiusura di un numero di aziende paragonabile al 30/50% del totale sarebbe un bagno di sangue, altroché sacrifici.

Ma ragionate invece di parlare solo in base alla paura, manco fossimo di fronte ad una roba uscita dalla Umbrella Corporation.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E come?
> 
> In Occidente abbiamo un livello di benessere che in epoche passate non era intravisto da lontano nemmeno dai sultani, è chiaro che un sistema del genere richieda che tutto funzioni per il meglio.
> 
> ...



Senza entrare nello specifico : delle volte devi fare un passo indietro per farne due avanti.
Dobbiamo aggrapparci alle nostre radici e alle nostre tradizioni ma dobbiamo farlo noi, col nostro cuore e le nostre passioni.
L'italia ha potenzialità per lavorare per la qualità e non la quantità.
L'economia si poggia sulla diversificazione, non lo scordiamo mai.
Questo modo di fare e pensare economia non è da italia, lo penso fermamente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse non ce la fate a capire che il ssn vive coi soldi delle tasse che paga chi lavora..se fermi il lavoro a ruota uccidi anche il ssn..non arrivano soldi dal cielo..
> E allora altro che provare a salvare gli 80enni col coronavirus, senza assicurazione non potrai nemmeno farti una tac per vedere se hai un tumore oppure dovrai aspettare 14 mesi che si liberi un posto..a quel punto arrivi tardi..



Ma che dici il problema non sono i soldi in questo momento ma da che fonti prendete ste fesserie??? Il problema è la capienza, supersatura, delle infrastrutture ospedaliere. Già oggi non è che non ti fanno le Tac per vedere se hai un tumore o meno, hanno sospeso i chemioterapici se fai un incidente in moto e sei grave rischi di non trovare un posto che possa curarti, qualsiasi trattamento sanitario differibile è stato sospeso ma non perchè mancano fondi perchè mancano strumenti attrezzature e risorse umane completamente assorbite dall'emergenza...questo è il problema sanitario non i fondi!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza entrare nello specifico : delle volte devi fare un passo indietro per farne due avanti.
> Dobbiamo aggrapparci alle nostre radici e alle nostre tradizioni ma dobbiamo farlo noi, col nostro cuore e le nostre passioni.
> L'italia ha potenzialità per lavorare per la qualità e non la quantità.
> L'economia si poggia sulla diversificazione, non lo scordiamo mai.
> Questo modo di fare e pensare economia non è da italia, lo penso fermamente.



Ci può stare, ma adesso le priorità sono contenere il virus ed evitare un default che creerebbe danni esponenzialmente superiori (nell’ordine delle centinaia di volte) ad un virus.

Dopodiché penseremo al resto.



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma che dici il problema non sono i soldi in questo momento ma da che fonti prendete ste fesserie??? Il problema è la capienza, supersatura, delle infrastrutture ospedaliere. Già oggi non è che non ti fanno le Tac per vedere se hai un tumore o meno, hanno sospeso i chemioterapici se fai un incidente in moto e sei grave rischi di non trovare un posto che possa curarti, qualsiasi trattamento sanitario differibile è stato sospeso ma non perchè mancano fondi perchè mancano strumenti attrezzature e risorse umane completamente assorbite dall'emergenza...questo è il problema sanitario non i fondi!!!




Bloccando totalmente l’economia si arriverebbe anche ad avere un problema di fondi. I fondi ADESSO non sono un problema perché la gente lavora, fai chiudere la metà delle aziende del paese perché c’è la psicosi “il terribilissimo virus va debellato subitoooooooooooooooo!!!1!1!1!1!1” e vedrai con quali fondi si ritroverà l’SSN.

E senza fondi ci saranno problemi gravissimi anche debellato il virus.

Ma ripeto, è tutto inutile, ormai si ragiona solo in base alle emozioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È quello che ho provato a spiegare a chi dice che andrebbe bloccato tutto e tutti per svariate settimane (con la maggioranza delle aziende italiane che non sopravviverebbero). Forse si pensa che i soldi per il SSN arrivino dai marziani.
> 
> Come curare un mal di testa con una decapitazione, ripeto.



Mah...secondo me è solo che molti, che si credono al sicuro per mille ragioni, quasi non vedono l'ora di vivere sta roba "da film"...già mi immagino gente in giro per posti deserti a fare la diretta sui social "Ecco guardate, clima surreale, sembra di vivere l'apocalisse, non ci credoh!"


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci può stare, ma adesso le priorità sono contenere il virus ed evitare un default che creerebbe danni esponenzialmente superiori (nell’ordine delle centinaia di volte) ad un virus.
> 
> Dopodiché penseremo al resto.



Ovvio, ora tutti sul pezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...secondo me è solo che molti, che si credono al sicuro per mille ragioni, quasi non vedono l'ora di vivere sta roba "da film"...già mi immagino gente in giro per posti deserti a fare la diretta sui social "Ecco guardate, clima surreale, sembra di vivere l'apocalisse, non ci credoh!"



Non penso sai?? Voleranno sberle epiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> *Ma che dici il problema non sono i soldi in questo momento ma da che fonti prendete ste fesserie???* Il problema è la capienza, supersatura, delle infrastrutture ospedaliere. Già oggi non è che non ti fanno le Tac per vedere se hai un tumore o meno, hanno sospeso i chemioterapici se fai un incidente in moto e sei grave rischi di non trovare un posto che possa curarti, qualsiasi trattamento sanitario differibile è stato sospeso ma non perchè mancano fondi perchè mancano strumenti attrezzature e risorse umane completamente assorbite dall'emergenza...questo è il problema sanitario non i fondi!!!



La mia fonte si chiama "saper fare 2+2"
Il problema non sono i soldi ADESSO perché si stanno vuotando le casse per far fronte all'emergenza, come si fa in guerra..quando alla fine tireremo le somme però ci accorgeremo che il ssn (che da anni è in sofferenza) in questi tre mesi ha visto i costi esplodere e allora bisognerà coprire i buchi...e lì saranno dolori


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non penso sai?? Voleranno sberle epiche.



Figurati...magari finché girano in macchina e riprendono l'autostrada deserta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...secondo me è solo che molti, che si credono al sicuro per mille ragioni, quasi non vedono l'ora di vivere sta roba "da film"...già mi immagino gente in giro per posti deserti a fare la diretta sui social "Ecco guardate, clima surreale, sembra di vivere l'apocalisse, non ci credoh!"



Non credo questo, secondo me molti ragionano in base ad un sentimento tanto primordiale quanto forte: la paura.

È comprensibile, io stesso ho paura avendo genitori anziani (79 e 86 anni rispettivamente) ma cerco di rimanere razionale, nei limiti del possibile.

Aggiungo che con gli anziani ci lavoro pure (ho una azienda di apparecchi acustici, per fortuna non stiamo avendo un particolare calo nel volume di lavoro perché se la gente con cervello non esce più per motivi futili, in questo momento, per problematiche che condizionano la vita come quelle all’udito esce ancora, inoltre noi lavoriamo anche a domicilio quindi un eventuale calo del volume di lavoro in azienda dovrebbe essere assorbibile potenziando l’attività a domicilio, però per ristoratori e albergatori è un periodo terribile anche nella mia zona che fino ad ora ha visto relativamente pochi casi) quindi immagina quanto sia contento di tutta questa situazione.


----------



## cris (10 Marzo 2020)

Devo dire che qui in zona si nota una riduzione oltre il 90% di auto e pedoni. si sentono solo ambulanze in lontananza. tutto il giorno.

E' dura dire quanto è giusto o meno questo provvedimento, da una parte ce la salute,dall'altra l'economia. difficile in una situazione simile che tutti ne escano soddisfatti. 

Auspico che quantomeno serva a ridurre nettamente il problema, dipende dagli italiani tuttavia ed è questo il problema.

La certezza è che, se accadesse quello che sta accadendo qui in tutta italia, i numeri sarebbero tragici. 

Si percepisce che c'è uno stress del sistema sanitario, lo si capisce solo dalle decine di ambulanze in giro costantemente. Oltre che dai commenti di conoscenti che lavorano nell'ospedale, scene di guerra.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Figurati...magari finché girano in macchina e riprendono l'autostrada deserta...



Io sono certo che tireremo fuori il meglio e il peggio da noi stessi.
Quando c'è in gioco la sopravvivenza è sempre cosi.


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Certo, salviamo i vecchi e condanniamo famiglie e giovani. Mi sono stufato anche di commentare, tutti col sederino coperto siete


Ti sei perso il commento precedente in cui dicevo che la mia famiglia lavora nel settore turistico e sono tutti a casa da giorni a reddito zero? Proprio sederino coperto eh?

Ma tanto qui c'è gente che non ha capito che se non è il governo a fermare tutto ci pensa il virus. Tra chiudere la fabbrica oggi per decreto o chiuderla tra una o due settimane quando un dipendente risulta positivo e ti obbliga a mettere tutti i dipendenti in quarantena dal punto di vista economico cambia poco. Dal punto di vista della salute invece può fare la differenza tra riuscire ad arginare la propagazione del virus o perderne il controllo e far collassare il sistema sanitario. 

Il focus non dovrebbe essere sul lockdowon che tanto ci sarà fra qualche giorno, ma sulle misure economiche che i cialtroni al governo dovrebbero aver già preso e dovranno continuare a prendere, mandando a ******* l'UE e aprendo subito i cordoni della borsa.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi direi tutto uguale...come previsto..



Non ho trovato un singolo uomo in divisa nel mio viaggio di stamane. Assolutamente identico a ieri, compreso il parcheggio del supermercato affollato di macchine.

Ma era chiaro. Come fai. Stupido io a preoccuparmi se fosse stato sufficiente il badge aziendale tutto consumato per dimostrare di andare a lavoro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato un singolo uomo in divisa nel mio viaggio di stamane. Assolutamente identico a ieri, compreso il parcheggio del supermercato affollato di macchine.
> 
> Ma era chiaro. Come fai. Stupido io a preoccuparmi se fosse stato sufficiente il badge aziendale tutto consumato per dimostrare di andare a lavoro.



Comunque se non sono scemi i controlli li fanno fuori dai grandi flussi per lavoro..è inutile incasinare le strade per fare controlli alle 8 di mattina..i controlli vanno fatti nelle ore dalle 10 alle 16 e dopo le 20


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I cinesi dovranno pagare eccome, non è una opzione, il danno è partito da loro e loro dovranno pagare.


Ah, siamo già alla fase del delirio, ottimo. 

I cinesi si oppongono anche solo a definire il coronavirus come "virus di Wuhan" dicendo che non c'è nessuna certezza che sia partito tutto dalla Cina. Hanno sfruttato il focolaio italiano per spostare l'attenzione da loro a noi presentandoci come i nuovi appestatori mondiali...

Non vedrai neanche i soldi del monopoli da loro.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Marzo 2020)

Intanto c'è una mia amica a roma che ha tutti i sintomi sta chiamando da giorni i vari numeri ma le dicono solo di stare a casa e non le fanno il tampone perché non ci sono medici. Poi dicono di non andare al p.s. ma in questi casi uno che deve fare? Mah


----------



## Isao (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di ignorare il problema? Io la penso come Andrea Red&Black, contenere il virus bilanciando però le esigenze della salute con quelle dell’economia.
> 
> A me sembra che si riesca a ragionare solo per dicotomie tipo “o blocchiamo l’economia totalmente per un mese tornando indietro all’età della pietra oppure ignoriamo il problema”.
> 
> Ripeto, molti ragionano in base al panico, questa è la mia impressione. Avendo genitori anziani pure io ho paura (infatti ho provveduto ad assicurarmi che abbiano meno rischi possibili, vado io a fargli la spesa e cerco di fare in modo che abbiano meno contatti con l’esterno possibili, anche se viviamo in una zona -Mantova- che fortunatamente fino ad ora ha avuto pochi casi) ma far diventare il mio paese il nuovo Venezuela o se va bene la nuova Grecia non è la soluzione.


Voglio precisare che non intendevo dire che qualcuno ha parlato di ignorare il problema. Comunque non riesco a vedere una vera e propria mezza misura. I ristoranti devono chiudere un mese e non esiste una soluzione alternativa. Questa chiusura di un mese dovrà poi essere compensata dallo stato a costo di fare deficit. L'unica mezza misura accettabile ad oggi mi sembra lo smart working e l'operatività di aziende nelle quali è possibile mantenere distanze di sicurezza e in cui siano disponibili le mascherine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ah, siamo già alla fase del delirio, ottimo.
> 
> I cinesi si oppongono anche solo a definire il coronavirus come "virus di Wuhan" dicendo che non c'è nessuna certezza che sia partito tutto dalla Cina. Hanno sfruttato il focolaio italiano per spostare l'attenzione da loro a noi presentandoci come i nuovi appestatori mondiali...
> 
> Non vedrai neanche i soldi del monopoli da loro.



Tutto il mondo sa che il virus è partito dalla Cina. Facciano come vogliono ma dubito che la faranno franca, se non vorranno pagare i debiti ai paesi danneggiati (che presto saranno anche Francia e Germania).




Isao ha scritto:


> Voglio precisare che non intendevo dire che qualcuno ha parlato di ignorare il problema. Comunque non riesco a vedere una vera e propria mezza misura. I ristoranti devono chiudere un mese e non esiste una soluzione alternativa. Questa chiusura di un mese dovrà poi essere compensata dallo stato a costo di fare deficit. L'unica mezza misura accettabile ad oggi mi sembra lo smart working e l'operatività di aziende nelle quali è possibile mantenere distanze di sicurezza e in cui siano disponibili le mascherine.



I ristoranti veramente resteranno aperti fino alle 18.00, penso abbiano preso questa misura proprio per evitare di mandare in rovina definitiva migliaia di ristoranti.

Questo perché, credo, hanno valutato che intervenire e tagliare tutto con l’accetta ci porterebbe tutti quanti, come paese, alla rovina vera.

Bisogna cercare di tutelare economia e salute, non solo una della due, anche perché cercando di tutelare solo una delle due poi finisci col danneggiare entrambe (da dove arrivano i soldi per l’SSN?).


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La mia fonte si chiama "saper fare 2+2"
> Il problema non sono i soldi ADESSO perché si stanno vuotando le casse per far fronte all'emergenza, come si fa in guerra..quando alla fine tireremo le somme però ci accorgeremo che il ssn (che da anni è in sofferenza) in questi tre mesi ha visto i costi esplodere e allora bisognerà coprire i buchi...e lì saranno dolori



Ah ok se la tua fonte è saper fare 2+2 mi fermo qua...come sempre ci crediamo più esperti e svegli di chiunque, di chi vede i dati e di chi gestisce l'emergenza ed ha titolo e formazione per farlo. Vedremo alla fine quando tireremo le somme...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ah ok se la tua fonte è saper fare 2+2 mi fermo qua...come sempre ci crediamo più esperti e svegli di chiunque, di chi vede i dati e di chi gestisce l'emergenza ed ha titolo e formazione per farlo.



E infatti non hanno preso le misure folli caldeggiate da te e da altri, che equivarrebbero ad un blocco totale dell’economia per settimane.

Adesso hanno preso misure restrittive ma che non ci affosseranno completamente, i provvedimenti ultraestremi caldeggiati da te e da altri ci farebbero tornare ai livelli pre-industriali o poco meglio.

Se ne vale la pena vedetelo voi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema economico c’è ma le soluzioni tue e di altri lo aggraverebbero in maniera esponenziale.
> 
> Per non ingrandire il problema bastano le misure prese adesso, non serve bloccare l’intera economia per un mese.
> 
> ...



Ma chi ti dice che essere a regime 5% per un mese sia peggio di essere al 30% per 4 mesi per esempio? Mi spieghi questa certezza matematica che sarebbe meno grave da dove arriva?

E come detto da altri ragazzi se non fermiamo le aziende ci penserà il virus a fermarle, in una PMI è sufficiente un positivo ad obbligare alla quarantena tutti e chiudere per cui forse è più saggio anticipare il problema che subirlo. Poi pensatela come volete..


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutto il mondo sa che il virus è partito dalla Cina. Facciano come vogliono ma dubito che la faranno franca, se non vorranno pagare i debiti ai paesi danneggiati (che presto saranno anche Francia e Germania).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma cosa vuoi fare? Ma ti rendi conto che parli di una potenza nucleare, seconda economia mondiale? 

Che tra l'altro è di fatto ormai l'unico produttore mondiale in numerosi settori chiave? Per esempio la maggior parte dei medicinali usati in tutti il mondo oggi sono prodotti in Cina. Sai che se la Cina domani decide di bloccare l'export due secondi dopo i sistemi sanitari di tutti i paesi del mondo collassano immediatamente? E si può dire lo stesso di svariati altri settori.

Siamo seri.

Comunque io segnalo di tenere d'occhio il Regno Unito. Lì stanno tenendo l'approccio opposto rispetto a quello italiano. Praticamente vogliono tenere tutto apertissimo, non bloccano nulla e mano a mano che si ammalano li curano. Hanno proprio detto che l'approccio italiano è sbagliatissimo. Vedremo dove saranno fra due settimane e chi avrà ragione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti dice che essere a regime 5% per un mese sia peggio di essere al 30% per 4 mesi per esempio? Mi spieghi questa certezza matematica che sarebbe meno grave da dove arriva?
> 
> E come detto da altri ragazzi se non fermiamo le aziende ci penserà il virus a fermarle, in una PMI è sufficiente un positivo ad obbligare alla quarantena tutti e chiudere per cui forse è più saggio anticipare il problema che subirlo. Poi pensatela come volete..



Cioè, per evitare che una azienda possa FORSE subire il danno economico di una quarantena dobbiamo chiuderle tutte assicurandoci così che subiscano danni anche le aziende che non avrebbero avuto un positivo? 

Non mi sembra una gran logica, onestamente. Ti sei chiesto perché hanno detto che i ristoranti e i bar devono chiudere alle 18.00 e non li hanno fatti chiudere totalmente, per esempio? Ti sei chiesto perché si stia cercando di bilanciare le varie esigenze?



Solo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi fare? Ma ti rendi conto che parli di una potenza nucleare, seconda economia mondiale?
> 
> Che tra l'altro è di fatto ormai l'unico produttore mondiale in numerosi settori chiave? Per esempio la maggior parte dei medicinali usati in tutti il mondo oggi sono prodotti in Cina. Sai che se la Cina domani decide di bloccare l'export due secondi dopo i sistemi sanitari di tutti i paesi del mondo collassano immediatamente? E si può dire lo stesso di svariati altri settori.
> 
> ...



Se gli Usa e l’Europa decidessero di imporre gravi sanzioni alla Cina avrebbero poco di che ridere, fidati. Vedremo come ne usciranno, spero solo che gli italiani boicottino qualunque attività cinese in Italia, in caso di comportamenti di un certo tipo.


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti dice che essere a regime 5% per un mese sia peggio di essere al 30% per 4 mesi per esempio? Mi spieghi questa certezza matematica che sarebbe meno grave da dove arriva?
> 
> E come detto da altri ragazzi se non fermiamo le aziende ci penserà il virus a fermarle, in una PMI è sufficiente un positivo ad obbligare alla quarantena tutti e chiudere per cui forse è più saggio anticipare il problema che subirlo. Poi pensatela come volete..


Probabilmente lui pensa che con le misure attuali il virus in due settimane praticamente sparisce e al massimo avremo tipo 50 contagio al giorno o giù di lì...

Se finirà così avrà ragione lui...

Se però perdiamo il controllo e i contagi continuano ad aumentare alla fine l'economia collassa lo stesso, con un ritardo di due settimane, e in più ne muiono chissà quanti....


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E infatti non hanno preso le misure folli caldeggiate da te e da altri, che equivarrebbero ad un blocco totale dell’economia per settimane.
> 
> Adesso hanno preso misure restrittive ma che non ci affosseranno completamente, i provvedimenti ultraestremi caldeggiati da te e da altri ci farebbero tornare ai livelli pre-industriali o poco meglio.
> 
> Se ne vale la pena vedetelo voi.



Vedrai se continuiamo questo approccio al problema..sarà il prossimo passo e sarà inevitabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vedrai se continuiamo questo approccio al problema..sarà il prossimo passo e sarà inevitabile.



Non credo, ora l’approccio è cambiato ed è più restrittivo e dubito fortemente che non basterà a limitare la diffusione del virus.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho trovato un singolo uomo in divisa nel mio viaggio di stamane. Assolutamente identico a ieri, compreso il parcheggio del supermercato affollato di macchine.
> 
> Ma era chiaro. Come fai. Stupido io a preoccuparmi se fosse stato sufficiente il badge aziendale tutto consumato per dimostrare di andare a lavoro.


Penso che in questo periodo riporteremo una narrazione dei fatti schizofrenica: ovvero stamattina, in un gruppo con persone da tutta Italia, un messaggio era:

"qui da me i controlli sono forti, anche intra-comune", l'altro 

"vengono controllati solo i principali confini provinciali", un altro 

"prima testimonianza: una mia amica ha preso una multa da 200 euro"

E ancora "tutto ciò che non è prima necessità non va fatto", mentre un mio amico risponde con un audio "sono a sestri (genova) e sto facendo una corsetta proprio adesso in una zona isolata"

Anche se, sulla carta, le restrizioni dovrebbero essere identiche su tutto il territorio, è anche un po' inevitabile che in alcuni Comuni ci saranno tot posti di blocco, in altri meno, oppure ti fermano ma non ti multano; se trovi quello severo ti multa a prescindere, etc.

E' un fattore aleatorio non controllabile. L'importante è che oggi, ogni italiano, si sia svegliato sapendo che non deve uscire e incontrare persone, senza una ragione valida. I maledetti che continueranno a far di testa loro sono certo siano diminuiti.

Moltissimi che fino a poche ore fa si sono tuffati nella movida, da nord a sud, ora sono i primi sull'attenti. E vengono pure a pontificare "non usciamo, stiamo a casa mi raccomando".


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E infatti non hanno preso le misure folli caldeggiate da te e da altri, che equivarrebbero ad un blocco totale dell’economia per settimane.
> 
> Adesso hanno preso misure restrittive ma che non ci affosseranno completamente, i provvedimenti ultraestremi caldeggiati da te e da altri ci farebbero tornare ai livelli pre-industriali o poco meglio.
> 
> Se ne vale la pena vedetelo voi.


A sensazione (forse speranzoso ottimismo), le misure attuali sono sufficienti. Fare di più è eccessivo (p.s. stamattina le borse aprono in rialzo)

Certo, dovremo avere pazienza: se oggi e domani i numeri non scenderanno non dobbiamo spaventarci. Per vedere risultati penso debba passare una settimana, il tempo di "far passare" i contagiati precedenti a questo decreto


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo, ora l’approccio è cambiato ed è più restrittivo e dubito fortemente che non basterà a limitare la diffusione del virus.



Il punto è che l'obiettivo già oggi deve essere azzerare la diffusione perchè se i posti in T.I. sono finiti, la degenza per i casi gravi in T.I. è di 2 settimane o quello che è, ogni nuovo paziente da intubare corrisponde ad uno da lasciar morire...non è immaginazione, non è fantascienza è quello che i medici stanno facendo ogni mattina negli ospedali lombardi... cmq finiamola qui io resto dell'idea che per come è la situazione più drastici e rigidi si è meglio è.. tu sposi una linea sì seria ma più "morbida", vedremo quando sarà tutto finito... ovviamente anche se non lo credo spero davvero tu abbia ragione a non ritenere necessario il mio "integralismo"


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Penso che in questo periodo riporteremo una narrazione dei fatti schizofrenica: ovvero stamattina, in un gruppo con persone da tutta Italia, un messaggio era:
> 
> "qui da me i controlli sono forti, anche intra-comune", l'altro
> 
> ...



Ma guarda caro, ho commentato in maniera simile proprio stanotte. Inutile girarci intorno, non siamo fatti per rispettare le regole.

Non c'è la forza lavoro sufficiente per controllarci. L'unico, vero, sistema è emettere normative restrittive, dopodiché invece di controllare capillarmente, intervieni nei casi più evidenti con pesantissime sanzioni, al limite dell'esecuzione sul posto. Sperando che l'esempio serva a mettere a bada gli altri.

Mi spiace, sembra un sistema forcaiolo e di terrore, ma secondo me è l'unico. Purtroppo, senza sollevare le solite polemiche ideologiche, temo che non si possa applicare, magari la popolazione è d'accordo ma qualche politico no, non so se mi spiego.

Il sistema è repressivo quando limita la libertà degli altri. In questo caso invece serve a limitare la potenziale minaccia che viene prodotta da pochi verso il resto della popolazione, al limite di mettere a repentaglio non solo la libertà, ma la vita. Non è repressione, è tutto il contrario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A sensazione (forse speranzoso ottimismo), le misure attuali sono sufficienti. Fare di più è eccessivo (p.s. stamattina le borse aprono in rialzo)
> 
> Certo, dovremo avere pazienza: se oggi e domani i numeri non scenderanno non dobbiamo spaventarci. Per vedere risultati penso debba passare una settimana, il tempo di "far passare" i contagiati precedenti a questo decreto



La penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questi però sono discorsi idioti, se chiudi tutto fai tornare l’Italia indietro di un secolo e questo causerebbe INFINITAMENTE più morti di quelli causati dal virus.
> 
> Cerchiamo di tenere collegato il cervello invece di ragionare solo in base al panico.
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo solo dicendo di rispettare il parere altrui come gli altri rispettano il tuo moderando le parole.Grazie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo dicendo di rispettare il parere altrui come gli altri rispettano il tuo moderando le parole.Grazie



D’accordo ma il concetto di fondo rimane.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> D’accordo ma il concetto di fondo rimane.



Io il tuo concetto lo rispetto, ognuno è libero di avere il proprio.Sono i toni e le parole ad essere sbagliate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Io il tuo concetto lo rispetto, ognuno è libero di avere il proprio.Sono i toni e le parole ad essere sbagliate



È che quando leggo robe assurde, in un senso o nell’altro (vedi Sgarbi), perdo la pazienza, mi spiace.

Gli estremismi hanno da sempre causato più danni della peste nera.


----------

